# GM Southern Regional Qualifier Blackmoor 12th March 2015



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

I have provisionally booked Blackmoor for the 12th March 2015 for a Southern Regional Qualifier for Champion of Champions. 

Cost is likely to be Â£45 for bacon rolls/coffee, 18 holes of golf, and a ham, egg and chips lunch. Tee off times from 8.30 through to 10.00. Depending on numbers we may not need that long.

This is a winter rate, and if we went into April the cost would be Â£60  (The only date available was the 2nd April )

If the Champion of Champions didn't go ahead for any reason, we could still play and make this a normal forum meet.

Course drains as well as any in the area, sand based heathland course.

If you are interested in playing add your name to this thread. I understand it will be possible to play more than one qualifier, so the more the merrier.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm interested in playing rich 

Got a few dates to sort out for a trip but put me down :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2014)

Quite happy to head south for missionary work.

I'm a yes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Im in any excuse to play Blackmoor.
Maybe it will give me a chance to get my tenner back off Phil


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im in any excuse to play Blackmoor.
Maybe it will give me a chance to get my tenner back off Phil 

Click to expand...

 Which tenner ?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 14, 2014)

pencil me in please Richard.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 14, 2014)

Pencil me in please Rich, although if there's a London qualifier then I will more than likely switch to that one.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im in any excuse to play Blackmoor.
Maybe it will give me a chance to get my tenner back off Phil 

Click to expand...

Are you still going to organise a SW qualifier Tony?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stick me down please Rich:thup:

always a pleasure to play Blackmoor


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Which tenner ?

Click to expand...


:rofl:

I do have a selection :whoo:


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't forget there will be an additional entry fee on top of the greenfee. Possibly Â£10.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmm go on then, I'll risk the M25 for another time!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Quite happy to head south for missionary work.

I'm a yes.
		
Click to expand...

If you qualify as a missionary we're in more trouble down here than I thoughtâ€¦...

I'm up for it richart.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you qualify as a missionary we're in more trouble down here than I thoughtâ€¦...

Click to expand...


I think that's the missionary position he's referring to, careful how you pick your ball out of the hole.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I think that's the missionary position he's referring to, careful how you pick your ball out of the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Not a thought I'm going to hold for any length of time.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes please Rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

Put me down please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Put me down please
		
Click to expand...

Many on here wouldâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmm go on then, I'll risk the M25 with chrisD driving another time!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Many on here wouldâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  

Click to expand...

Many have tried long before here. I'll take a hard hat in case anyone decides to take pot shots at Blackmoor. Not sure yet which hole to attack and send the group in front scattering


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Many have tried long before here. I'll take a hard hat in case anyone decides to take pot shots at Blackmoor. Not sure yet which hole to attack and send the group in front scattering
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure chris will bring his green sharpie, just incase


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm sure chris will bring his green sharpie, just incase

Click to expand...

My solicitor would like to have a chat with you big boy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Just the meet for me now Rich - no GM comp :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the meet for me now Rich - no GM comp :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 That's fine Phil.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 14, 2014)

The way our seasons are nowadays there could well be snow on the ground come March but put my name down please Richard.

Ta very much.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			The way our seasons are nowadays there could well be snow on the ground come March but put my name down please Richard.

Ta very much.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Sean, the Pro shop does a nice line in orange golf balls.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll be there Rich


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 15, 2014)

Hope to be able to join in this year so pencil me in.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 15, 2014)

Just waiting on leave to be confirmed mate.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 15, 2014)

Unfortunately can't make that date, as I'm away. Hope it's a good day guys !


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2014)

I will do a list shortly of those that want to play. Certainly seems enough interest to confirm the booking.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2014)

Put me down as a possible Rich....very much dependent on Mrs Imurg's shift pattern which I won't know until New Year.......


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep up for this please, but can someone confirm what format we are playing and why please? 

Think this might be Cheltenham festival week, so an early tee time to ensure I can watch that makes for a pretty ideal day in my book.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Yep up for this please, but can someone confirm what format we are playing and why please? 

Click to expand...

You lot are playing an 18 hole Stableford.
I am only playing 16 (Richard has kindly given me permission to skip the 5th and 6th holes and will award me 2 points from each one to keep my average going).


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Yep up for this please, but can someone confirm what format we are playing and why please? 

Click to expand...

 Not sure we have a place for a trouble maker like you.:angry:


----------



## golfdub (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in for this.

Please put my name down richart


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

Me too , I am in and want to play with liverpool phil , wanna talk football with him to see if he is the same in person as he is on here .............if not I play with anyone


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Me too , I am in and want to play with liverpool phil , wanna talk football with him to see if he is the same in person as he is on here
		
Click to expand...

He's not!

He knows nothing about football .......... he's a Liverpool fan!


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			He's not!

He knows nothing about football .......... he's a Liverpool fan!  

Click to expand...

Hahaha Like ....................if football had a mastermind comp he be the winner ? Look forward to the meet as I want to play an over 55 open comp the club runs , we have one too at Parkstone , Played today , course was in good nick even with all this rain , Blackmoor looks good from what i have heard and seen so look forward to it


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 15, 2014)

I am an Oxford fan, which strongly suggests that I know remarkably little about football too. And to back that up, I'm also a qualified referee. 

But I'll play golf with anyone and I'd love to have a round at Blackmoor, so can you add my name to the list please?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Me too , I am in and want to play with liverpool phil , wanna talk football with him to see if he is the same in person as he is on here .............if not I play with anyone
		
Click to expand...


There is only a handful of people I have no desire to play golf with - and you are one of them


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I am an Oxford fan, which strongly suggests that I know remarkably little about football too. And to back that up, I'm also a qualified referee. 

But I'll play golf with anyone and I'd love to have a round at Blackmoor, so can you add my name to the list please?
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate , we played together at B & B in KOK  , look forward to meeting up again


----------



## ADB (Nov 15, 2014)

Please put my name down Richard - would love to play Blackmoor again.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Hello mate , we played together at B & B in KOK  , look forward to meeting up again 

Click to expand...

Hoping to play a bit better this time round and play a few less provisionals!


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is only a handful of people I have no desire to play golf with - and you are one of them
		
Click to expand...

You don`t even know me , don`t want to get shown up with your cat 1 handicap by and old guy like me , not scared are you , got plenty to say so  lets see if you can play . me i have an open mind on you ........... 
I don`t hit it far so no need to worry , You beat me i guess :thup:


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Hoping to play a bit better this time round and play a few less provisionals!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you had a few IRA`s that day , lovely day it was too , a sunny day in between weeks of rain before and after


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			You don`t even know me , don`t want to get shown up with your cat 1 handicap by and old guy like me , not scared are you , got plenty to say so  lets see if you can play . me i have an open mind on you ........... 
I don`t hit it far so no need to worry , You beat me i guess :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do me a favour and leave this stuff on the football thread. :thup:

These posts are reserved for wry witticism and light frippery. Please consign your confrontational football ways in the dustbin that is the OOB.
(Quick add a smiley...any smiley) :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			You don`t even know me , don`t want to get shown up with your cat 1 handicap by and old guy like me , not scared are you , got plenty to say so  lets see if you can play . me i have an open mind on you ........... 
I don`t hit it far so no need to worry , You beat me i guess :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If this is a serious comment I have to tell you that Phil is a real top guy and a pleasure to meet. I wouldn't want to do a meet if the atmosphere wasn't right and I was with Phil early this week and he's not what you may have presumed


----------



## JCW (Nov 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			If this is a serious comment I have to tell you that Phil is a real top guy and a pleasure to meet. I wouldn't want to do a meet if the atmosphere wasn't right and I was with Phil early this week and he's not what you may have presumed
		
Click to expand...

thats why  i want to meet him and everyone else , hence open mind, hope i can make it as my daughter will be born late Feb , yes its my very 1st child so i hope i will be able to get away for the day to meet everyone and play Blackmoor


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Not sure we have a place for a trouble maker like you.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, sorry could not resist it. Had just read the thread on the main competition, what a load of tosh. Stableford, stroke, whatever you want?! As long as it involves a game of golf on a decent track then I'm happy.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I am an Oxford fan, which strongly suggests that I know remarkably little about football too. And to back that up, I'm also a qualified referee. 

But I'll play golf with anyone and I'd love to have a round at Blackmoor, so can you add my name to the list please?
		
Click to expand...

 As a Reading season ticket holder I don't think I should let you play.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2014)

I have penciled in the following:

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
Homer
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
MashieNiblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma

The tee has been booked for 1 1/2 hours so plenty more room.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 16, 2014)

richart said:



			As a Reading season ticket holder
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so you don't know anything about football either? :whoo:


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Ah, so you don't know anything about football either? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Think we know who will be teeing off first in front of all the other forumers.


----------



## rickg (Nov 16, 2014)

Stick me down please Rich.


----------



## sev112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rich, please include me for the day.  Prob not for the overall comp as my handicap will have properly lapsed by then

Thanks


----------



## wookie (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in please


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2014)

richart said:



			I have penciled in the following:

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
Homer
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
MashieNiblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie

The tee has been booked for 1 1/2 hours so plenty more room.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Updated list.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 16, 2014)

Count me in Rich

Cheers


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2014)

Will do Phil.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 16, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Ah, so you don't know anything about football either? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You'll be in good company


----------



## ADB (Nov 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Updated list.
		
Click to expand...

I can take a hint....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rich, I might do Blackmoor or if PJ is low on numbers for B&B I'll do that one instead to help him out down there. I'll keep you posted

cheers


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			I can take a hint....

Click to expand...

 Sorry about that, but you will be on the next update.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 17, 2014)

richart said:



 Sorry about that, but you will be on the next update.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, stick me down please sir!


----------



## GeneralStore (Nov 17, 2014)

I am in, thanks


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

Updated pencilled in forumers :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore

More spaces still available.:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 17, 2014)

Richart

Can you add me to the list  :thup:

AAC


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Richart

Can you add me to the list  :thup:

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Will do.:thup:


----------



## NST (Nov 17, 2014)

I would love to join in, but can't confirm until mid February.


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

NST said:



			I would love to join in, but can't confirm until mid February.
		
Click to expand...

 That's fine. I will add you to the list, but if you can't play just let me know.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi  -  if there's still room, please count me in.


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Hi  -  if there's still room, please count me in.
		
Click to expand...

 Plenty of room.:thup:


----------



## badger57 (Nov 17, 2014)

please add my name to the list


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

badger57 said:



			please add my name to the list
		
Click to expand...

 I hadn't forgotten.


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

Updated pencilled in forumers :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve

More spaces still available.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 17, 2014)

32 names already? This is getting to be a big meet. Might be worth a separate thread but if so many of us are going, does anyone fancy booking the Friday off work as well, stopping over, and organising a post-meet round?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			32 names already? This is getting to be a big meet. Might be worth a separate thread but if so many of us are going, does anyone fancy booking the Friday off work as well, stopping over, and organising a post-meet round?
		
Click to expand...


Good plan I fancy that gives me time to catch up and not rush back.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it 4 balls Rich?

I think me,Smiffy,Liverpoolphil and Homer would be good:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it 4 balls Rich?

I think me,Smiffy,Liverpoolphil and Homer would be good:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've only got three problems with that...


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			32 names already? This is getting to be a big meet. Might be worth a separate thread but if so many of us are going, does anyone fancy booking the Friday off work as well, stopping over, and organising a post-meet round?
		
Click to expand...

 If you stayed in the Travelodge in Liphook, which I think is the closest to Blackmoor, you could play Liphook. Winter rates which includes March are Â£51, or Â£37 with a County card. If you were prepared to drive a bit further out, you could look at Hayling Island. About half hour from Liphook and we do have a couple of members there. 

It would be good if someone else took over sorting the golf though, as one forum day is my limit.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I've only got three problems with that...


Click to expand...

 The other three all have the same problem.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it 4 balls Rich?

I think me,Smiffy,Liverpoolphil and Homer would be good:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking of 3 balls Tony, but if we get more than 30 playing on the day may go to 4 balls.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it 4 balls Rich?

I think me,Smiffy,Liverpoolphil and Homer would be good:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You are a devious person


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it 4 balls Rich?

I think me,Smiffy,Liverpoolphil and Homer would be good:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not miffed a lot Tony!


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Well, I'm not miffed a lot Tony!
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Chris, Monty the cat will be doing the draw so all above board.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Don't worry Chris, Monty the cat will be doing the draw so all above board.

Click to expand...

Good old monty has never let me down yet :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good old monty has never let me down yet :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Theres always a first time.

Don't take no bribes Rich.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good old monty has never let me down yet :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, he's never let his owner down before either....


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 19, 2014)

one more for the list please Rich


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2014)

Updated pencilled in forumers :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)

I have confirmed our booking with the club, and they do not require a deposit. I propose to collect the full payment of Â£45 on the day, but if you do need to pull out as much notice as possible would be appreciated.

Still a few spaces available.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Funnily enough, he's never let his owner down before either....


Click to expand...

Smiffy I'll play with ya if no one's showing you the love... :fore:


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Smiffy I'll play with ya if no one's showing you the love... :fore:
		
Click to expand...

 and you have played with him before.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Smiffy I'll play with ya if no one's showing you the love... :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! Oh dear!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 25, 2014)

richart said:



			and you have played with him before.

Click to expand...

Many times Richard!! Euphemism galore


----------



## LIG (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll need to confirm nearer the time, Rich, but pencil me in please!



Will be my first time round Blackmoor after all the good things I've heard!


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2014)

LIG said:



			I'll need to confirm nearer the time, Rich, but pencil me in please!



Will be my first time round Blackmoor after all the good things I've heard!
		
Click to expand...

 Consider yourself pencilled.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2014)

LIG said:



			Will be my first time round Blackmoor
		
Click to expand...


Oh goodie, I'll go out behind you, I need to stock up on balls!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Oh goodie, I'll go out behind you, I need to stock up on balls!
		
Click to expand...

Two on each hole I reckon Chris:ears:


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 26, 2014)

Would love to play in this one but have just booked a trip to Tampa for a week flying out on that day.


----------



## kozmos (Nov 26, 2014)

Pencil me in please Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Pencil me in please Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Will do.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 3, 2015)

Pencil me in! (Will I have to pay?) :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Pencil me in! (Will I have to pay?) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Just for the food.:thup:

I will update the list shortly but there are a few places left.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 6, 2015)

Put me down Rich. I might even show up this time :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2015)

richart said:



			Updated pencilled in forumers :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
LIG
Kosmos
A1ex


I have confirmed our booking with the club, and they do not require a deposit. I propose to collect the full payment of Â£45 on the day, but if you do need to pull out as much notice as possible would be appreciated.

Still a few spaces available.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed anyone ?


----------



## TXL (Jan 8, 2015)

Richart, have added myself to the list.

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
LIG
Kosmos
A1ex
TXL


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2015)

Good to have you on board Anthony.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2015)

Hotel booked, albeit a fair drive away... already looking forward to the game... must practice more this year.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 8, 2015)

Pencil me in.. subject to usual consents.. never plaayed Blackmoor. Heard good things about it, but will start with trying to find it on a map first...


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2015)

A1ex said:



			Put me down Rich. I might even show up this time :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Believe it when I see it Alex. No more injuries.



vkurup said:



			Pencil me in.. subject to usual consents.. never plaayed Blackmoor. Heard good things about it, but will start with trying to find it on a map first...
		
Click to expand...

 I played the course in 1974, and it then took me another 30 years to find it again.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2015)

richart said:





 I played the course in 1974, and it then took me another 30 years to find it again.

Click to expand...

Thank goodness for the invention of the sat nav!


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Thank goodness for the invention of the sat nav!
		
Click to expand...

 Bread trail would be more reliable than my car Sat Nav, as B in M will tell you.


----------



## winty57 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, I have recently joind the forum, any problems joining you guys at Blackmoor?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hotel booked, albeit a fair drive away... already looking forward to the game... must practice more this year.
		
Click to expand...


Couldnt you just dig a burrow, My Precious


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2015)

winty57 said:



			Hi, I have recently joind the forum, any problems joining you guys at Blackmoor?
		
Click to expand...

Sure it wont be, welcome aboard,

Best sent Richart a PM so he knows


----------



## vkurup (Jan 10, 2015)

winty57 said:



			Hi, I have recently joind the forum, any problems joining you guys at Blackmoor?
		
Click to expand...

As part of your initiation ritual, please prepare a joke about the organiser i.e. Richart's mullet...


----------



## winty57 (Jan 10, 2015)

I take it you are referring to his 'hair style' and not his recent catch!............... I think that is a little unfair as it is not PC to be 'funny' about the organiser when he hasnt granted me entry to the event yet! Hope you understand vkurup.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 10, 2015)

winty57 said:



			I take it you are referring to his 'hair style' and not his recent catch!............... I think that is a little unfair as it is not PC to be 'funny' about the organiser when he hasnt granted me entry to the event yet! Hope you understand vkurup.
		
Click to expand...

It is all part of the initiation ritual.. The only PC I know on the day would be Midnight, but he would be on leave..


----------



## Midnight (Jan 10, 2015)

vkurup said:



			It is all part of the initiation ritual.. The only PC I know on the day would be Midnight, but he would be on leave..
		
Click to expand...

Never on leave mate


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2015)

vkurup said:



			As part of your initiation ritual, please prepare a joke about the organiser i.e. Richart's mullet...
		
Click to expand...

It's not a mullet, it's a bubble perm


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2015)

winty57 said:



			I take it you are referring to his 'hair style' and not his recent catch!............... I think that is a little unfair as it is not PC to be 'funny' about the organiser when he hasnt granted me entry to the event yet! Hope you understand vkurup.
		
Click to expand...

OK......just tell him the line on a couple of putts instead, he'll appreciate that  :thup:


----------



## vkurup (Jan 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			OK......just tell him the line on a couple of putts instead, he'll appreciate that  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Or step on it - to straighten it...


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2015)

therod said:



			It's not a mullet, it's a bubble perm

Click to expand...

 Jealousy from baldies is not nice to see.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2015)

winty57 said:



			I take it you are referring to his 'hair style' and not his recent catch!............... I think that is a little unfair as it is not PC to be 'funny' about the organiser when he hasnt granted me entry to the event yet! Hope you understand vkurup.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Martin. Don't fall into the trap of talking the mickey out of me. Those that have will be teeing off first, with a nice big crowd of hecklers watching on.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2015)

Updated list:

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
LIG
Kosmos
A1ex
TXL 
Vkurup
Winty57

Still a few spaces available.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Jealousy from baldies is not nice to see.
		
Click to expand...

Oi I was sticking up for you. All that time spent in rollers, all that perming lotion. You don't want that work of art being dismissed as a mullet


----------



## winty57 (Jan 11, 2015)

richart said:



			PM sent Martin. Don't fall into the trap of talking the mickey out of me. Those that have will be teeing off first, with a nice big crowd of hecklers watching on.

Click to expand...

thanks look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

richart said:



			PM sent Martin. Don't fall into the trap of talking the mickey out of me. Those that have will be teeing off first, with a nice big crowd of hecklers watching on.

Click to expand...

Or a long walk to the furthest tee for shotgun starts. You would never catch me falling for this trap, Richart is an upstanding member of this community and I will not hear a bad thing said about his Mullet. 80's fashion is all the rage Vkurup and LeRod, jealousy i think. Don't listen to them Rich.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2015)

winty57 said:



			thanks look forward to meeting you all
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't make such brash and bold statements !

There's a right mixture of oiks doing that meet!


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Or a long walk to the furthest tee for shotgun starts. You would never catch me falling for this trap, Richart is an upstanding member of this community and I will not hear a bad thing said about his Mullet. 80's fashion is all the rage Vkurup and LeRod, jealousy i think. Don't listen to them Rich. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks for you support Scott, I think  You might need to keep it up all year as you never know when we might have another shotgun start.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2015)

Could I get everyone that wishes to enter the GM National Competition that will be held at Hillside on Thursday 21st MAY, to pay their Â£10 entry fee. Details of the Competition are a sticky in The Lounge, and there is also an 'information on fees' sticky.

Payment for the golf and food at Blackmoor will be made on the day in cash. If you are not entering the GM National Competition, you are of course still very welcome to play at the Regional events. It would be helpful if you could confirm on this thread if you do not wish to enter the Competition.

Any queries please ask.


----------



## LIG (Jan 14, 2015)

richart said:



			Could I get everyone that wishes to enter the GM National Competition that will be held at Hillside on Thursday 21st *MAY*, to pay their Â£10 entry fee. Details of the Competition are a sticky in The Lounge, and there is also an 'information on fees' sticky.

Payment for the golf and food at Blackmoor will be made on the day in cash. If you are not entering the GM National Competition, you are of course still very welcome to play at the Regional events. It would be helpful if you could confirm on this thread if you do not wish to enter the Competition.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

One day all the stars will be in alignment for a trip to Blackmoor but til then...:mmm: 

I'm not going to be able to make this now, Rich!  

(Ahem! It's 21st MAY for the final)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 14, 2015)

Richart, changed the date above from April to May, Your mullet must have gotten in your eyes or something 

Got another runner for you, CVG  he hasnt posted for a while, but is our PP so we keep him updated


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Richart, changed the date above from April to May, Your mullet must have gotten in your eyes or something 

Got another runner for you, CVG  he hasnt posted for a while, but is our PP so we keep him updated 

Click to expand...

 Ooops. Cheers Phil. Hair cut due.

CVG is most welcome. I will add him to the list.:thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 14, 2015)

richart said:



			It would be helpful if you could confirm on this thread if you do not wish to enter the Competition.
		
Click to expand...

confirmed due to being unable to make Hillside date - if you end up 'full' with people who do wish to enter then let me know and I will of course defer.


----------



## winty57 (Jan 14, 2015)

richart said:



			Could I get everyone that wishes to enter the GM National Competition that will be held at Hillside on Thursday 21st MAY, to pay their Â£10 entry fee. Details of the Competition are a sticky in The Lounge, and there is also an 'information on fees' sticky.

Payment for the golf and food at Blackmoor will be made on the day in cash. If you are not entering the GM National Competition, you are of course still very welcome to play at the Regional events. It would be helpful if you could confirm on this thread if you do not wish to enter the Competition.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

cant make the 21st May (holiday) so wont be entering comp


----------



## TXL (Jan 14, 2015)

I will be at Wentworth so not able to go to Hillside.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be entering for Hillside and will pay the Â£10 on the 23rd when paid (it's been six weeks since the last payday!!)


----------



## sam85 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd like to join you at Blackmoor, course looks fantastic and having been a regular reader of the forum for a while it will be nice to put some faces to names.

I'm happy to donate my Â£10 towards someones green fee at Hillside


----------



## vkurup (Jan 15, 2015)

sam85 said:



			I'd like to join you at Blackmoor, course looks fantastic and having been a regular reader of the forum for a while it will be nice to put some faces to names.

I'm happy to donate my Â£10 towards someones green fee at Hillside 

Click to expand...

Sam... there are a few on the forum from Woking.. where do u normally swing?


----------



## sam85 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi vkurup, I still play the likes of Hoebridge, Sutton Green, Silvermere, Traditions etc from time to time but I'm a member at West Byfleet


----------



## User20205 (Jan 15, 2015)

richart said:



			Could I get everyone that wishes to enter the GM National Competition that will be held at Hillside on Thursday 21st MAY, to pay their Â£10 entry fee. Details of the Competition are a sticky in The Lounge, and there is also an 'information on fees' sticky.

Payment for the golf and food at Blackmoor will be made on the day in cash. If you are not entering the GM National Competition, you are of course still very welcome to play at the Regional events. It would be helpful if you could confirm on this thread if you do not wish to enter the Competition.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

I can't play the final now Leo, but bang up for a potter around Blackmoor.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2015)

therod said:



			I can't play the final now Leo, but bang up for a potter around Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for letting me know Kojak.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for letting me know Kojak.
		
Click to expand...

No he's "Joseph"
(as in Merrick)


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 15, 2015)

Rich won't be entering for final but definitely coming


----------



## GeneralStore (Jan 15, 2015)

Not going to Hillside, but definitely coming to Blackmoor. I assume you will have had all the heather removed by then?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 15, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for letting me know Kojak.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			No he's "Joseph"
(as in Merrick)


Click to expand...

 It must be nice to have a full head of hair well into your 60's like you two gents. 

Does Doris come to the home for the full shampoo & set?


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2015)

therod said:



 It must be nice to have a full head of hair well into your 60's like you two gents. 

Does Doris come to the home for the full shampoo & set?
		
Click to expand...

 We get a group deal with Chrisd.:thup:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in for a round at Blackmoor (hopefully) but won't be entering the comp for the final at Hillside.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Updated list:

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
Kosmos
A1ex
TXL 
Vkurup
Winty57
CVG
Sam85

Those not entering the regional qualifiers.
Richart
Liverpoolphil
Duncan mackie
Winty57
TXL
Therod
Pokerjoke
GeneralStore
MashieNiblick
Jeremy Cave (guest)
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
		
Click to expand...

Any more not entering the final at Hillside ?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2015)

richart said:



			We get a group deal with Chrisd.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have noticed the odd grey hair recently when I've had a shearing


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Any more not entering the final at Hillside ?
		
Click to expand...

Me.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh and me, and am only 50/50 for this still rich. If you need a definite put me as a no, but if you can wait keep me pencilled in. Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Any more not entering the final at Hillside ?
		
Click to expand...

Me and probably CVG too....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2015)

I've entered, Â£10 paid


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh and me, and am only 50/50 for this still rich. If you need a definite put me as a no, but if you can wait keep me pencilled in. Sorry to be a pain!
		
Click to expand...

No problems Scott. I will not need to know definite numbers until nearer the time when Monty does the draw. :thup: Hopefully you can make it.


----------



## badger57 (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Any more not entering the final at Hillside ?
		
Click to expand...


      me.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

badger57 said:



			me.
		
Click to expand...

At this rate it will be a show down between Homer and Fragger.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			At this rate it will be a show down between Homer and Fragger.

Click to expand...

Oh no it won't. Bit late for panto season... I'll chipping in my tenner next week.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Oh no it won't. Bit late for panto season... I'll chipping in my tenner next week.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in my top three to win at the moment Brian.:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 18, 2015)

Entry fee paid.


----------



## sev112 (Jan 18, 2015)

No for Hillside from me Rich


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2015)

Entry fee paid


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Just the 3 entranbs paid so far

philthefragger
ArnoldArmChewer
sam85


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			Just the 3 entranbs paid so far

philthefragger
ArnoldArmChewer
sam85
		
Click to expand...

Come on boys get those entries in asap.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be entering but I'll pay the tenner for Tony's Burnham meet initially, as that one comes first. Paying two at a time seems a bit defeatist, I'm fully expecting to win the SW meet! :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'll be entering but I'll pay the tenner for Tony's Burnham meet initially, as that one comes first. Paying two at a time seems a bit defeatist, I'm fully expecting to win the SW meet! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thats confidence for you :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2015)

My Â£10 is in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My Â£10 is in
		
Click to expand...

Paid mine too


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2015)

Apologies for jumping on Rich's thread but just a friendly reminder for those planning in entering the comp for the slot at Hillside to get your payments in ASAP please, currently just 7 entrants so far in this big meet.

Be good to get more involved in the comp, that's what we organised it all for at the end of the day.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2015)

Val said:



			Apologies for jumping on Rich's thread but just a friendly reminder for those planning in entering the comp for the slot at Hillside to get your payments in ASAP please, currently just 7 entrants so far in this big meet.

Be good to get more involved in the comp, that's what we organised it all for at the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I'll put Â£10 in, if no one else does I still won't get there!


----------



## golfdub (Jan 26, 2015)

If just paid my Â£10


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2015)

Paid entrants into the National comp.

philthefragger
ArnoldArmChewer
sam85
rickg
homerjsimpson
Hobbit
Midnight
paperboy
golfdub


----------



## 2blue (Jan 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My Â£10 is in
		
Click to expand...

An other trip to the office Eh? Bri ?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 29, 2015)

Val/Rich  I likely wont be able to make the final due to a clash with the BMW PGA (marshalling duties). I would still like to play in the Blackmoor meet though.


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Val/Rich  I likely wont be able to make the final due to a clash with the BMW PGA (marshalling duties). I would still like to play in the Blackmoor meet though.
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine Sean, the more the merrier at Blackmoor.:thup:


----------



## JCW (Jan 29, 2015)

I am in for this one , nice course , they do an over 55 open in the summer


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

Val said:



			Paid entrants into the National comp.

philthefragger
ArnoldArmChewer
sam85
rickg
homerjsimpson
Hobbit
Midnight
paperboy
golfdub
		
Click to expand...

No change to this, 9 entries


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2015)

I will be paying my entry tonight to the main comp! Been so busy lately but have set aside time tonight to sort stuff out.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you put me down for this Richard please. Im not sure about entry to hillside yet though.

Thanks


----------



## PieMan (Feb 11, 2015)

I've paid my Â£10 and as it looks like the London qualifier won't now go ahead, I will be at Blackmoor.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2015)

PieMan said:



			I've paid my Â£10 and as it looks like the London qualifier won't now go ahead, I will be at Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

We will advise the caterers


----------



## PieMan (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			We will advise the caterers
		
Click to expand...

I am actually on a diet and have lost a stone in 3 weeks! By the time Blackmoor comes around you may not recognise me! Going to have to change my Forum monickor to 'SaladMan'!!!


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 12, 2015)

There go your chances of winning back the longest drive at Blackmoor!


----------



## rickg (Feb 12, 2015)

GeneralStore said:



			There go your chances of winning back the longest drive at Blackmoor!
		
Click to expand...

Now he can turn his arms past his belly, he'll hit it even further! :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 12, 2015)

rickg said:



			Now he can turn his arms past his belly, he'll hit it even further! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :swing :thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 13, 2015)

Thats funny


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2015)

CURRENT LIST OF PLAYERS :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit                                  Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Pokerjoke
Rooter
Pieman                                 Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy                              Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
HomerJSimpson                      Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
MashleyR7                            Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight                               Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub                                Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg                                   Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger                      Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer                  Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
Kosmos
A1ex
TXL
Vkurup
Winty57
CVG
Sam85                              Â£10 paid to enter qualifier 
Hooker
Peter Reed (Guest)


If you would like to enter the regional qualifier to play at Hillside, please pay your Â£10 entry fee asap.

I will be looking to sort out tee times shortly, so could anyone that hasn't put their name down to play, and would like to, do so asap. Also if anyone definitely can't play now let me know. 

Any queries please ask.


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow...45 players.....way to go Rich..great job mate!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2015)

Rich can you add me to the list plz... will pay when I find out how to.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Rich can you add me to the list plz... will pay when I find out how to.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one James!!
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Rich can you add me to the list plz... will pay when I find out how to.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do James. Pay on the day in cash Â£45. Will be good to see you again.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2015)

As I've practically stopped playing golf (and left my club) my 6.5 h/cap is expired, I don't know if this rules me out of the 'hillside comp'? however I doubt I'd even get close to 25pts right now having not played since maybe early Dec. Let me know if I can play or not.....


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			As I've practically stopped playing golf (and left my club) my 6.5 h/cap is expired, I don't know if this rules me out of the 'hillside comp'? however I doubt I'd even get close to 25pts right now having not played since maybe early Dec. Let me know if I can play or not.....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Val will be along to confirm Hillside James, but no problems playing Blackmoor with the rest of the non Hillside players. (You could save Â£10 not entering Hillside.)


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2015)

Rich, can you take me off the list please? sorry, cant get away from work now.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm toying with this now, looks a great meet up and a course I love, what's the cut-off date?


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm toying with this now, looks a great meet up and a course I love, what's the cut-off date?
		
Click to expand...

Blackballed.......You're not playing it off YOUR handicap!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Rich, can you take me off the list please?
		
Click to expand...

James has that effect


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Rich, can you take me off the list please? sorry, cant get away from work now.
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem Scott.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

rickg said:



			Blackballed.......You're not playing it off YOUR handicap!!!!! 

Click to expand...

I've only played the course twice, I don't know it that well


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm toying with this now, looks a great meet up and a course I love, what's the cut-off date?
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Blackballed.......You're not playing it off YOUR handicap!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Nah let him qualify from here Rick, leaves it much more open for the rest of us at Mentmore


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm toying with this now, looks a great meet up and a course I love, what's the cut-off date?
		
Click to expand...

 No real cut off date, but will be doing the draw about a week before. If you play at the last minute you may not get a good draw.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			No real cut off date, but will be doing the draw about a week before. If you play at the last minute you may not get a good draw.

Click to expand...

Looking through the list of entrants I'm not sure there is a good draw


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			As I've practically stopped playing golf (and left my club) my 6.5 h/cap is expired, I don't know if this rules me out of the 'hillside comp'? however I doubt I'd even get close to 25pts right now having not played since maybe early Dec. Let me know if I can play or not.....
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Hopefully Val will be along to confirm Hillside James, but no problems playing Blackmoor with the rest of the non Hillside players. (You could save Â£10 not entering Hillside.)
		
Click to expand...

You need a valid HC for the national comp James but nothing to stop you going to Blackmoor and playing there.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 16, 2015)

rickg said:



			Blackballed.......You're not playing it off YOUR handicap!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Lol, your one to talk off your handicap


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 16, 2015)

rickg said:



			Blackballed.......You're not playing it off YOUR handicap!!!!! 

Click to expand...

But Fish is off 15 now isn't he? Sure I read that somewhere today?


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			But Fish is off 15 now isn't he? Sure I read that somewhere today?
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

In (ahem) a different publication that shall remain nameless. Something to do with lots of drivers.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			In (ahem) a different publication that shall remain nameless. Something to do with lots of drivers.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I stood in for a fellow forumer at the last minute but they were expecting a 15 handicapper, which I'm not sure he is either, but anyway, a few of the manufacturers were telling me I wouldn't be on 15 long the way I was driving, if only they knew


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			a few of the manufacturers were telling me I wouldn't be on 15 long the way I was driving
		
Click to expand...

In that case I'm definitely with Rick on this one!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			In that case I'm definitely with Rick on this one! 

Click to expand...

Your just trying to deflect any attention away from your own banditry 

Rich, I'm in


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Rich how's the course at the moment? Playing next Monday in my society


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rich how's the course at the moment? Playing next Monday in my society 

Click to expand...

 To be honest I am not sure Simon. Haven't been able to play the last four weeks. It was good before that though. Hawkeye can tell you, as he is always up there. honeymoon period.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			A few of the manufacturers were telling me I wouldn't be on 15 long the way I was driving
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true 18 handicapped bandit.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rich how's the course at the moment? Playing next Monday in my society 

Click to expand...

I would guess that the course will be in fantastic condition Simon.
It drains really well, and has some of the best greens you'll come across.
I wouldn't worry too much mate.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Spoken like a true 18 handicapped bandit.


Click to expand...

Yeah but they might have meant I could be heading upwards 

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah but they might have meant I could be heading upwards 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

How do you sleep at nights????
oo:


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

richart said:



			CURRENT LIST OF PLAYERS :

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Hobbit                                  Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Pokerjoke
Pieman                                 Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Therod
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
Paperboy                              Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
HomerJSimpson                      Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
MashleyR7                            Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Sawtooth
Smiffy
Mashie Niblick
Midnight                               Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Imurg
Swingalot
Golfdub                                Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
JCW
Oxfordcomma
Snaphookwedge
Rickg                                   Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
Sev112
Wookie
PhilTheFragger                      Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
TopOfTheFlop
GeneralStore
Badger57
ArnorldArmChewer                  Â£10 paid to enter qualifier
NST
PuttPuttSteve
duncan mackie
George Vellam (guest)
Steve Izod (guest)
Jeremy Cave (guest)
Kosmos
A1ex
TXL
Vkurup
Winty57
CVG
Sam85                              Â£10 paid to enter qualifier 
Hooker
Peter Reed (Guest)
Justone
Fish


If you would like to enter the regional qualifier to play at Hillside, please pay your Â£10 entry fee asap.

I will be looking to sort out tee times shortly, so could anyone that hasn't put their name down to play, and would like to, do so asap. Also if anyone definitely can't play now let me know. 

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Updated players.

I am assuming everyone on the list still wants to play, and will go into the draw. Please let me know if this is not the case.

Please do stop sending me PM's saying you don't want to play with Smiffy. My inbox is filling up faster than I can clear it. Monty will be doing a totally above board draw.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Ill play with Smiffy


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2015)

If I play with JustOne then that's my game gone! Haven't seen him for ages so will just spend the day gassing and laughing!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

PieMan said:



			If I play with JustOne then that's my game gone! Haven't seen him for ages so will just spend the day gassing and laughing!!
		
Click to expand...

Is your mate Blundell coming ?


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

PieMan said:



			If I play with JustOne then that's my game gone! Haven't seen him for ages so will just spend the day gassing and laughing!!
		
Click to expand...

 Doubt he would recognise you Paul. Do you want a salad for lunch ?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is your mate Blundell coming ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. He said he would come though if he was guarranteed to play with you!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Doubt he would recognise you Paul. Do you want a salad for lunch ?

Click to expand...

Yes please, with a balsamic vinegar dressing and some prawns or smoked mackerel if you can arrange that  :thup: !!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Yes please, with a balsamic vinegar dressing and some prawns or smoked mackerel if you can arrange that  :thup: !!
		
Click to expand...

And some mouthwash.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Played Blackmoor this afternoon, course looks very good. Stabbed it around in 32 points.
Greens where excellent, just need some dry weather to get rid of some surface water, as always a pleasure to play.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Could everyone pm me their name and handicap please. This will help me know who is definitely playing so I can get on with the draw. Tee times are between 8.30 and 10.00. if you would like an early or late time let me now, and I will try and accommodate. No promises.

Payment of Â£45 in cash on the day please.

I would be grateful for volunteers to help with the scoring. Hoping we can perhaps get the scores onto the Clubs system so we can show on the TV. It will mean an early tee time.

Any queries please ask.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll give you hand mate :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll give you a hand Rich. Early time is good for me.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll give you hand mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			I'll give you a hand Rich. Early time is good for me.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers guys.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Keep the names and handicaps coming by pm please.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Could everyone pm me their name and handicap please. This will help me know who is definitely playing so I can get on with the draw. Tee times are between 8.30 and 10.00. if you would like an early or late time let me now, and I will try and accommodate. No promises.

Payment of Â£45 in cash on the day please.

I would be grateful for volunteers to help with the scoring. Hoping we can perhaps get the scores onto the Clubs system so we can show on the TV. It will mean an early tee time.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to help if required.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the offers of help.

Keep the names and handicaps coming. Hopefully Monty will be able to do the draw beginning of next week.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2015)

Come on guys.Quite a few of you are on the forum regularly but haven't given me your real names and handicaps. can' t do the draw until I have the details.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have i done mine?


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have i done mine?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Come on guys.Quite a few of you are on the forum regularly but haven't given me your real names and handicaps. can' t do the draw until I have the details.
		
Click to expand...

Severiano Trevino, and my handicap is 22.


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Severiano Trevino, and my handicap is scratch/QUOTE]:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

According to my records the following 12 players have entered the qualifier for Hillside.

Puttputtsteve
Hobbit
Pieman
Paperboy
HomerJSimpson
MashleyR7
Midnight
Golfdub
Rickg
PhiltheFragger
ArnoldArmChewer
Sam85

If you have entered and are not on my list please let me know asap.

I propose to put players that are trying to qualify together, so there is some eyeball to eyeball competition.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not on the list, but I won't know until Sunday if I need to throw another tenner in the pot :smirk:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm not on the list, but I won't know until Sunday if I need to throw another tenner in the pot :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 You might as well put it in now.:whoo::rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Rich any ideas what we will be playing for.
Are we having a sweep or 2s etc.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You might as well put it in now.:whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm not on the list, but I won't know until Sunday if I need to throw another tenner in the pot :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Same for me Rich, I'll be entering unless I do better than expected at Burnham & Berrow.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Same for me Rich, I'll be entering unless I do better than expected at Burnham & Berrow.
		
Click to expand...

 I can understand why you are waiting to enter.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 2, 2015)

richart said:



			I can understand why you are waiting to enter.

Click to expand...

Not so sure after yesterday, I managed to get my first cut in over a year! Shot net 69 in the first medal of the season, waiting on CSS to see if that's 1 or 2 shots off playing handicap. :whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Rich any ideas what we will be playing for.
Are we having a sweep or 2s etc.
		
Click to expand...

 Optional sweep, nearest the pin and long drive Tony.  Want to keep it fairly simple, so prizes will be cash. fivers in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Optional sweep, nearest the pin and long drive Tony.  Want to keep it fairly simple, so prizes will be cash. fivers in.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sounds good.
		
Click to expand...

So it will be Â£15 for you


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So it will be Â£15 for you 

Click to expand...

Very witty.

YOTP


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2015)

Rich, rather than longest drive, which most wont have a chance at.
why not Nearest the pin in 2 on a medium length par 4

Just a thought


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich, rather than longest drive, which most wont have a chance at.
why not Nearest the pin in 2 on a medium length par 4

Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

 Start pumping some iron :ears:

Don't worry Swinger is not playing.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich, rather than longest drive, which most wont have a chance at.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, you weedy git


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich, rather than longest drive, which most wont have a chance at.
why not Nearest the pin in 2 on a medium length par 4

Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Or nearest the green in 1?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 2, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Or nearest the green in 1?  

Click to expand...

Is that a net 1?


----------



## TXL (Mar 4, 2015)

Had a nice game with Richart today at Camberley where we discussed how to do the scoring for this event. 

We decided that we will use a spreadsheet I have, so I will need those that volunteered to help to give me a hand by collect cards so we can enter them on the laptop.

Beware, Richart is an expert out of heather - up and down from 60+ yards when the ball was in a really nasty patch!! Obviously he has had a lot of practice at Blackmoor


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Had a nice game with Richart today at Camberley where we discussed how to do the scoring for this event. 

We decided that we will use a spreadsheet I have, so I will need those that volunteered to help to give me a hand by collect cards so we can enter them on the laptop.

Beware, Richart is an expert out of heather - up and down from 60+ yards when the ball was in a really nasty patch!! Obviously he has had a lot of practice at Blackmoor 

Click to expand...

No probs mate :thup:

Hope your well also


----------



## TXL (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No probs mate :thup:

Hope your well also
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil.

Yeah, not too many aches etc, always helped by a reasonable round though


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Had a nice game with Richart today at Camberley where we discussed how to do the scoring for this event. 

We decided that we will use a spreadsheet I have, so I will need those that volunteered to help to give me a hand by collect cards so we can enter them on the laptop.

Beware, Richart is an expert out of heather - up and down from 60+ yards when the ball was in a really nasty patch!! Obviously he has had a lot of practice at Blackmoor 

Click to expand...

Very enjoyable as always Anthony, and the new bunkering is going to look stunning.
Thanks also for showing me how to play the game. Level par with five birdies. My handicap golf was good enough for a stuffing.

Those that said they will help will get an early tee time. Monty is just limbering up to do the draw.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Thanks Phil.

Yeah, not too many aches etc, always helped by a reasonable round though 

Click to expand...

Sounds like better than reasonable  

Hitting form at the right time :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Had a nice game with Richart today at Camberley where we discussed how to do the scoring for this event. 

We decided that we will use a spreadsheet I have, so I will need those that volunteered to help to give me a hand by collect cards so we can enter them on the laptop.

*Beware, Richart is an expert out of heather - up and down from 60+ yards when the ball was in a really nasty patch!! Obviously he has had a lot of practice at Blackmoor* 

Click to expand...

Easy answer to that Anthony, don't go in the stuff in the first place :smirk:


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Easy answer to that Anthony, don't go in the stuff in the first place :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 You do know we are playing at Blackmoor Robin ?


----------



## TXL (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Those that said they will help will get an early tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, offer to help out and get "punished", sorry "rewarded", by having to tee off in front of 40 forumers!


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			You do know we are playing at Blackmoor Robin ?

Click to expand...

Yeah, I love looking at the purple heather and all the courses lined features whilst walking up the middle of the fairways :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Hmm, offer to help out and get "punished", sorry "rewarded", by having to tee off in front of 40 forumers!  

Click to expand...

Iron for safety it is then


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Had a nice game with Richart today at Camberley where we discussed how to do the scoring for this event. 

We decided that we will use a spreadsheet I have, so I will need those that volunteered to help to give me a hand by collect cards so we can enter them on the laptop.

Beware, Richart is an expert out of heather - up and down from 60+ yards when the ball was in a really nasty patch!! Obviously he has had a lot of practice at Blackmoor 

Click to expand...

Yep, the offer to assist still stands.

AAC


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2015)

TXL said:



			Hmm, offer to help out and get "punished", sorry "rewarded", by having to tee off in front of 40 forumers!  

Click to expand...

 Just don't hit your opening tee shot like the one today. The club have a naughty book for anyone hitting the houses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

richart said:



			Just don't hit your opening tee shot like the one today. The club have a naughty book for anyone hitting the houses.

Click to expand...

I'll bear that in mind given some of my opening tee shots lately. This is some warm up routine Monty is putting in


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2015)

Monty has done the draw, and I told him to put all the Hillside qualifiers together. The rest are totally random, but have tried to take into account those that requested early and late tee times, and also those that volunteered to help TXL with the scoring. Forumers are also playing with their guests where appropriate.

At the moment we have exactly 44 players, 11 tee times which is the perfect number. Hopefully we will not have any drop outs.

Will post the draw after my tea.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2015)

L



richart said:



			Will post the draw after my tea.

Click to expand...


Are you working through a ten course taster menu??


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2015)

THE DRAW FOR THURSDAY 12TH MARCH  


TEE TIMES			

8.30	TXL (7), TOPOFTHEFLOP (18), SNAPHOOKWEDGE (10), JAMES SAVORY (0) Guest

8.38	THEROD (8), LIVERPOOLPHIL (6), GENERALSTORE (18), SAWTOOTH (8)

8.46	JUSTONE (7), POKERJOKE (6), PETER REED (11) Guest, WOOKIE (16)

8.54	WINTY57 (4), SEV112 (10), DUNCANMACKIE (11), CVG (12)

9.02	BADGER57 (14), MASHIENIBLICK (9), IMURG (7), FISH (21)

9.10	GOLFDUB (13), PAPERBOY (13), HOMER (12), MASHLEYR7 (10)

9.18	PIEMAN (5), PHILTHEFRAGGER (19), PUTTPUTTSTEVE (14), SAM85 (13)

9.26	RICKG (7), ARNOLDARMCHEWER (12), MIDNIGHT (21), HOBBIT (6)

9.34	CHRISD (12), BLUEINMUNICH (8), HOOKER (24), KOSMOS (6)

9.42	OXFORDCOMMA (19), SMIFFY (13), GREG LINLEY (7) Guest, RAY TAYLOR (10) Guest

9.50		RICHART (11), J CAVE (15) Guest, S IZOD (20) Guest, G VELLAM (17) Guest


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2015)

That look a great draw for all concerned, that a super  pussy you have Rich!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 5, 2015)

I had best dig out my best beau Brummel outfit as I am playing with Sir Rick of Centurion :lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I had best dig out my best beau Brummel outfit as I am playing with Sir Rick of Centurion :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I must iron my best frock!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 5, 2015)

Smiffy, looks like you'll get to experience both my banditry, and its opposite side the "power fade", at first hand! Can't quite decide though if that's because you've upset Richart or if I have???


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Smiffy, looks like you'll get to experience both my banditry, and its opposite side the "power fade", at first hand! Can't quite decide though if that's because you've upset Richart or if I have??? 

Click to expand...

 Both of you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2015)

Very happy with that draw and time although not so happy with Pieman being behind. Better take a green marker pen with me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheers Monty :thup:

Looking forward to a great day


----------



## rickg (Mar 5, 2015)

So what exactly was the point of me PM'ing you my handicap if you then go and get it wrong??? :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			So what exactly was the point of me PM'ing you my handicap if you then go and get it wrong??? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I assumed you would have played at least another ten rounds since then, and finally had a good one.


----------



## rickg (Mar 5, 2015)

richart said:



			I assumed you would have played at least another ten rounds since then, and finally had a good one.

Click to expand...

Got a qualifier on Sunday so you never know.....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice draw and Chris will get to meet Ray and Greg, who are also going to Gainsborough in August.
Very much looking forward to it, just hope my new shirt arrives in time


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Always nice to meet and play with 2 new bods and, its the first time I'll be starting off on the 1st, always gone off the 10th before, still contemplating coming down the night before or driving early that morning, decisions decisions.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

My predictions...

On 2nd thoughts!!











1st Topoftheflop, 2nd Chrisd 3rd TXL, 4th OxfordComma


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Smiffy, looks like you'll get to experience both my banditry, and its opposite side the "power fade", at first hand! Can't quite decide though if that's because you've upset Richart or if I have??? 

Click to expand...

Cushty!! Looks like you'll get to experience my "tee jangling in the pocket, coughing on backswing, walking over your line" type of gamesmanship....


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My predictions...

On 2nd thoughts!!











1st Topoftheflop, 2nd Chrisd 3rd TXL, 4th OxfordComma

Click to expand...

Make up your mind will you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My predictions...

On 2nd thoughts!!











1st Topoftheflop, 2nd Chrisd 3rd TXL, 4th OxfordComma

Click to expand...

Having one thought is a step forward - just push yourself too hard to have a second


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Make up your mind will you  

Click to expand...

Its an age thing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2015)

Rich, have you got anyone on standby in case of dropouts?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Rich, have you got anyone on standby in case of dropouts?
		
Click to expand...

There's no need to be nasty Gordon. I've turned my life around, and no longer sleep on park benches...:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2015)

That made me laugh Brian


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Rich, have you got anyone on standby in case of dropouts?
		
Click to expand...

 No definites Gordon, but that might be beacause the heard the course is a dog track.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2015)

richart said:



			No definites Gordon, but that might be beacause the heard the course is a dog track.

Click to expand...

As I can get the day off, I'm prepared to lower my standards for the day. I'm more accustomed to playing at places like the Berkshires


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			As I can get the day off, I'm prepared to lower my standards for the day. I'm more accustomed to playing at places like the Berkshires  

Click to expand...

You are first reserve Gordon.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

richart said:



			You are first reserve Gordon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Best place for him


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2015)

Gordon you can take my place mate... my back is really playing up at the mo.


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Gordon you can take my place mate... my back is really playing up at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

 He has already got a place James. get your back sorted or we will be one short.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok, I'm still in then Rich..... but if someone else wants a place I don't mind stepping down based on the way I feel today :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Ok, I'm still in then Rich..... but if someone else wants a place I don't mind stepping down based on the way I feel today :thup:
		
Click to expand...

James I have a back strap if you want to use it on the day.
A Velcro one I will bring it anyway and you can decide.


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Ok, I'm still in then Rich..... but if someone else wants a place I don't mind stepping down based on the way I feel today :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 James, see how you feel nearer the time. Would be good to see you again, but don't want you doing any damage to your back.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			James I have a back strap if you want to use it on the day.
A Velcro one I will bring it anyway and you can decide.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to give it a go if you bring it, appreciate that. :thup:

In the mean time if someone else wants my place I'll step down.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 6, 2015)

Blundell is happy to step into the breach if anyone drops out! That will make LP's day


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Blundell is happy to step into the breach if anyone drops out! That will make LP's day 

Click to expand...

It's all his Paul, just confirm that with Rich plz.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Ok, I'm still in then Rich..... but if someone else wants a place I don't mind stepping down based on the way I feel today :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that James. Was looking forward to catching up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Blundell is happy to step into the breach if anyone drops out! That will make LP's day 

Click to expand...

It would be great to see the quiet man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Gordon you can take my place mate... my back is really playing up at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Too much dart chucking?


----------



## kozmos (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry guys.. I have to pull out of this one 

Was really looking foward to digging up Blackmoor with the rest of you hackers, but work commitments have taken the decision out of my hands....
hopefully there's enough time to find a replacement??!!

Sincere apologies 

KOZ


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2015)

kozmos said:



			Sorry guys.. I have to pull out of this one 

Was really looking foward to digging up Blackmoor with the rest of you hackers, but work commitments have taken the decision out of my hands....
hopefully there's enough time to find a replacement??!!

Sincere apologies 

KOZ
		
Click to expand...

Anything to do with being paired with BlueinMunich ??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Gordon you can take my place mate... my back is really playing up at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you can make it James, it's about time we had a beer  :cheers:


----------



## kozmos (Mar 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Anything to do with being paired with BlueinMunich ?? 

Click to expand...

Most definitely not..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 7, 2015)

kozmos said:



			Most definitely not.. 

Click to expand...

I'm prepared to shuffle up a group


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm prepared to shuffle up a group


Click to expand...

But what about the draw? Monty will have kittens ....... Err wait


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2015)

kozmos said:



			Most definitely not.. 

Click to expand...

They all say that!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Anything to do with being paired with BlueinMunich ?? 

Click to expand...

Well he does cast a bit of a shadow if you're standing in the Historical Natural Sunny Position...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Well he does cast a bit of a shadow if you're standing in the Historical Natural Sunny Position...
		
Click to expand...

Or the Historical Natural Shaded Position


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2015)

Rich Is there a dress code for Thursday?


I thought an off the shoulder, red chiffon number would match your eyes


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich Is there a dress code for Thursday?


I thought an off the shoulder, red chiffon number would match your eyes 

Click to expand...

If that's what you desire Philoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2015)

Rich

Is there any trolly restrictions (e.g. hedgehog wheels)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2015)

He won't be on for a while if he's on his way back from Bradford - and you know he doesn't embrace much in the way of modern tech....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich Is there a dress code for Thursday?


I thought an off the shoulder, red chiffon number would match your eyes 

Click to expand...

Don't Phil ........ Therod's gonna be there and he fancies anything that looks female and over 70!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Don't Phil ........ Therod's gonna be there and he fancies anything that looks female and over 70!
		
Click to expand...

Best make sure you don't wear a dress then Chris


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Best make sure you don't wear a dress then Chris  

Click to expand...

........... Would I get to go off the Reds??

On the other hand ........... go off the Reds v TheRod hitting on me mmmmmm I think I'll pass on your offer Phil!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Best make sure you don't wear a dress then Chris  

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			........... Would I get to go off the Reds??

On the other hand ........... go off the Reds v TheRod hitting on me mmmmmm I think I'll pass on your offer Phil!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be shy, it would be the most excitement you boys have had in years!!!! :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 8, 2015)

therod said:



			Don't be shy, it would be the most excitement you boys have had in years!!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you could cope!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2015)

Another Â£10 will be winging its way to Val when I get home Monday night, I was always saving myself for Blackmoor


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rich

Is there any trolly restrictions (e.g. hedgehog wheels)
		
Click to expand...

 No restrictions.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich Is there a dress code for Thursday?


I thought an off the shoulder, red chiffon number would match your eyes 

Click to expand...

 Smart casual guys, so jacket and ties not required. You will need to change out of golf gear though should it be wet and muddy.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2015)

JustOne said:



			It's all his Paul, just confirm that with Rich plz.
		
Click to expand...

 James I still need you to play if you can, otherwise we will be one short. Drive4show is taking snaphookwedge's place, and hopefully Blundell will take Kosmos's place.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm back in if need be Rich..... but my place is still up for grabs if someone else wants to play


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 8, 2015)

Just sent my tenner to Val for this one. Fish wasn't the only one saving his energy at B&B ...


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I'm back in if need be Rich..... but my place is still up for grabs if someone else wants to play
		
Click to expand...

Thanks James.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Smart casual guys, so jacket and ties not required. You will need to change out of golf gear though should it be wet and muddy.
		
Click to expand...

Great news looks like its going to be dry and overcast.
Looking forward to the day and winning my second tenner for HFH

Are we all off the first Rich?
That could be nerve wracking.
Over the ditch or lay up?:mmm:


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That could be nerve wracking.
Over the ditch or lay up?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, worse if you are off in the first groups. Not so bad if you are off last. 

I laid up last time, I think its the sensible play not much advantage taking driver IIRC.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I laid up last time, I think its the sensible play not much advantage taking driver IIRC.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible play is the way to go on Blackmoor's 1st.
Nice easy 4 iron off the tee.
Wedge out sideways from the heather down the left hand side.
Fat a 7 iron just short of the green.
Chip on a little bit too steamy.
3 putt for a glorious blob.
It's even easier to blob this hole if you're not getting a shot on it.
Just forgo one of the putts


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sensible play is the way to go on Blackmoor's 1st.
Nice easy 4 iron off the tee.
Wedge out sideways from the heather down the left hand side.
Fat a 7 iron just short of the green.
Chip on a little bit too steamy.
3 putt for a glorious blob.
It's even easier to blob this hole if you're not getting a shot on it.
Just forgo one of the putts
		
Click to expand...

Geez, what happens when you take the big dog?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sensible play is the way to go on Blackmoor's 1st.
Nice easy 4 iron off the tee.
Wedge out sideways from the heather down the left hand side.
Fat a 7 iron just short of the green.
Chip on a little bit too steamy.
3 putt for a glorious blob.
It's even easier to blob this hole if you're not getting a shot on it.
Just forgo one of the putts
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember that scenario, was it when you played there with me?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

All off the first Tony. Bacon rolls coffee/tea etc served from 7.30. I will get there about 7.45 to collect monies. Â£45 plus Â£5 for the sweep if you want to enter.

Played 9 holes this morning and course is playing well. Greens have just been fertilized so don't lick your ballsoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Great news looks like its going to be dry and overcast.
Looking forward to the day and winning my second tenner for HFH

Are we all off the first Rich?
That could be nerve wracking.
Over the ditch or lay up?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Man up - driver !!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I seem to remember that scenario, was it when you played there with me?
		
Click to expand...

Most people I have played with around Blackmoor could lay claim to that mate


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			All off the first Tony. Bacon rolls coffee/tea etc served from 7.30. I will get there about 7.45 to collect monies. Â£45 plus Â£5 for the sweep if you want to enter.

Played 9 holes this morning and course is playing well. Greens have just been fertilized so don't lick your ballsoo:
		
Click to expand...

I will make sure the misses does mine before I leave


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man up - driver !!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh tempting


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Greens have just been fertilized so don't lick your ballsoo:
		
Click to expand...

Those days are long gone


----------



## Midnight (Mar 9, 2015)

I must apologise in advance to the people unlucky enough to of been drawn with me. I went out today on a easy course and came in with a whole 14 pts.  Fat,thin , duff, you name it I hit it. I have a feeling I will be picking up a lot on Thurs


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2015)

Midnight said:



			I must apologise in advance to the people unlucky enough to of been drawn with me. I went out today on a easy course and came in with a whole 14 pts.  Fat,thin , duff, you name it I hit it. I have a feeling I will be picking up a lot on Thurs 

Click to expand...

Don't worry buddy. You're out with a Fat Hobbit, a Thin Rickg & an old duff(er) called Arnold - bum, bum, tsch!


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 9, 2015)

Midnight said:



			I must apologise in advance to the people unlucky enough to of been drawn with me. I went out today on a easy course and came in with a whole 14 pts.  Fat,thin , duff, you name it I hit it. I have a feeling I will be picking up a lot on Thurs 

Click to expand...

You're definitely not the only one playing badly  -  my partner and I lost 8 & 6 in the first round of the Spring Foursomes knockout yesterday!


----------



## Midnight (Mar 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Don't worry buddy. You're out with a Fat Hobbit, a Thin Rickg & an old duff(er) called Arnold - bum, bum, tsch!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 9, 2015)

Midnight said:



			I must apologise in advance to the people unlucky enough to of been drawn with me. I went out today on a easy course and came in with a whole 14 pts.  Fat,thin , duff, you name it I hit it.* I have a feeling I will be nicking  a lot on Thurs *

Click to expand...


Adjusted that for you

Don't worry it'll be a fair cop, 

3 bankers and a rozzer, what could be better!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

Midnight said:



			I went out today on a easy course and came in with a whole 14 pts.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez! You, Region3 and myself should have a game together Geezer.
My 19 around RCP is looking better and better.
Pound, pound, pound????


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Don't worry buddy. You're out with a Fat Hobbit, a Thin Rickg & an old duff(er) called Arnold - bum, bum, tsch!
		
Click to expand...

Your all old duffers then


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

Guys we have one spare space on Thurday which would be great to fill. Any takers, or anyone playing want to bring a guest along ?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man up - driver !!
		
Click to expand...

 Ground is starting to get firmer. My 20 degree hybrid finished only a few yards short of the ditch. Mind you I am a lot longer than most on here.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Ground is starting to get firmer. My 20 degree hybrid finished only a few yards short of the ditch. Mind you I am a lot fluffier haired than most on here.

Click to expand...

Altered that for your Rich


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just sent my tenner to Val for this one. Fish wasn't the only one saving his energy at B&B ... 

Click to expand...

Ditto, I'll have paid for Hillside twice over at this rate 



pokerjoke said:



			Ooh tempting
		
Click to expand...

You won't start with driver, you'll pussy out and only get it out after thrashing your 3w a few times first 



Hobbit said:



			Don't worry buddy. You're out with a Fat Old Hobbit, a Thin Old Rickg & an Old duff(er) called Arnold - bum, bum, tsch!
		
Click to expand...

edited, lets be truthful gentlemen, but, I reckon Ricks not that thin either, I'm sure I spotted a bit extra belly Saturday, but don't stare when you see him :rofl:



Smiffy said:



			Jeez! You, Region3 and myself should have a game together Geezer.
My 19 around RCP is looking better and better.
Pound, pound, pound????


Click to expand...

I'll make that 4-ball up ne:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Ground is starting to get firmer. My 20 degree hybrid finished only a few yards short of the ditch. Mind you I am a lot longer than most on here.

Click to expand...

For most its a 7 iron


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Ground is starting to get firmer. My 70 degree hybrid finished only a few yards short of the ditch. Mind you I am a lot longer than most on here.

Click to expand...

Out of interest, how far is the ditch from the tee?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Out of interest, how far is the ditch from the tee?
		
Click to expand...

About 210 yards I think


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Out of interest, how far is the ditch from the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Depends which GPS you have


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			For me its a 7 iron
		
Click to expand...

......... quite soon after I top my driver!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			About 210 yards I think
		
Click to expand...

That's you laying up then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That's you laying up then
		
Click to expand...

 

Getting the low blows in now


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



 

Getting the low blows in now
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.
Im definitely laying up would be happy with par.
Even though I got birdie last time by driving over the ditch.
The tenner more important than showing off.


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2015)

cant wait for this......another 0.1 at the weekend to help my handicap....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Oh yes.
Im definitely laying up would be happy with par.
Even though I got birdie last time by driving over the ditch.
The tenner more important than showing off.
		
Click to expand...

You layed up on the first at Burnham you big girl !


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You layed up on the first at Burnham you big girl !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry did you win?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry did you win?
		
Click to expand...

Darren did


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			cant wait for this......another 0.1 at the weekend to help my handicap....

Click to expand...

8  is this a cunning plan to win, I want a stewards enquiry, that's 3 more than it should be 

:smirk:


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			About 210 yards I think
		
Click to expand...

 230 yards. it is further than it looks.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			230 yards. it is further than it looks.
		
Click to expand...

After my 300 yard 2iron on the 18th at RCP, I'll be going over that ditch with a mid iron


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			After my 300 yard 2iron on the 18th at RCP, I'll be going over that ditch with a mid iron  

Click to expand...

Did it go in the right direction though Gordon &#128521;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Did it go in the right direction though Gordon &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Sadly yes Simon....straight down the middle into the cross ditch that was 'out of range'

I felt like Swinger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

That was a mighty smack - couldn't believe it reached the ditch


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sadly yes Simon....straight down the middle into the cross ditch that was 'out of range'

I felt like Swinger  

Click to expand...

'tis true, never deserved to be lost.  Looked for all money a great shot off the tee.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			'tis true, never deserved to be lost.  Looked for all money a great shot off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

When have we ever got what we deserved out of this frustrating game.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

richart said:



			230 yards. it is further than it looks.
		
Click to expand...

But all runs downhill for the last 30 yards. I always worry with anything more than a 7 iron in my hands.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But all runs downhill for the last 30 yards. I always worry with anything more than a 7 iron in my hands.
		
Click to expand...

I worry for you too!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But all runs downhill for the last 30 yards. I always worry with anything more than a 7 iron in my hands.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I worry for you too!
		
Click to expand...

I worry for the rest of us.......


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I worry for the rest of us.......
		
Click to expand...

I worry for everyone who isn't worried !


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I worry for everyone who isn't worried !
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, be happy...


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But all runs downhill for the last 30 yards. I always worry with anything more than a 7 iron in my hands.
		
Click to expand...

 Usually after you nob it 30 yards your 7 iron is not in your hands for long.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 9, 2015)

Excuse my Stupidity as iv booked so many golf days this year already BUT have we already paid for this as I cant remember ?


I got a feeling we haven't made any payment apart from the people playing the hillside comp.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Excuse my Stupidity as iv booked so many golf days this year already BUT have we already paid for this as I cant remember ?


I got a feeling we haven't made any payment apart from the people playing the hillside comp.
		
Click to expand...

  You need to pay cash on the day, Â£45 for golf and optional Â£5 sweep.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2015)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Out of interest, how far is the ditch from the tee?
		
Click to expand...

About a fatted hybrid and a thinned 5 iron.

PS. My lovely new shirt arrived yesterday


----------



## bobmac (Mar 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			About a fatted hybrid and a thinned 5 iron.

PS. My lovely new shirt arrived yesterday


Click to expand...

You are a tease.
Is it a lovely colour?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2015)

bobmac said:



			You are a tease.
Is it a lovely colour?
		
Click to expand...

Plain white Bob. With a little bit of black on it


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Plain white Bob. With a little bit of black on it
		
Click to expand...

Your not going to be wearing your matching white trousers also are you, you'll look like Marty Hopkirk


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			Your not going to be wearing your matching white trousers also are you, you'll look like Marty Hopkirk 

Click to expand...

 He always looks a bit spooky.oo:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2015)

Whoop, whoop!

Car loaded, and heading off shortly. A brief visit to the office tomorrow, followed by an overnighter in Basingstoke... curry time!

I'm so excited I might be mildly moist!


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 10, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Whoop, whoop!

I'm so excited I might be mildly moist!
		
Click to expand...

A bit like the crumpet I just had  .  .  .  moistened with a little butter and golden syrup, I hasten to add


----------



## bobmac (Mar 10, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Whoop, whoop!

Car loaded, and heading off shortly. A brief visit to the office tomorrow, followed by an overnighter in Basingstoke... curry time!

I'm so excited I might be mildly moist!
		
Click to expand...

A bit like CV on Top Gear?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With a little bit of black on it
		
Click to expand...

Fag ash?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2015)

Rich, I dont have hedgehogs on my gokart trolley, will that be OK? Do they have pull alongs for hire? or should I carry instead?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2015)

Any restrictions on shoes/spikes..?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Rich, I dont have hedgehogs on my gokart trolley, will that be OK? Do they have pull alongs for hire? or should I carry instead?
		
Click to expand...

I think that Rich answered somebody else on that one earlier.
You won't need hedgehogs


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Rich, I dont have hedgehogs on my gokart trolley, will that be OK? Do they have pull alongs for hire? or should I carry instead?
		
Click to expand...

 You don't need hedgehogs Sean. We have never needed them.

No restrictions on shoes/spikes either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

richart said:



			You don't need hedgehogs Sean. We have never needed them.

No restrictions on shoes/spikes either.
		
Click to expand...

What about Poulter trousers


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about Poulter trousers 

Click to expand...

 No problems








as long as you wear your waterproofs over them.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

richart said:



			No problems








as long as you wear your waterproofs over them.:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Bright green waterproofs it is then :thup:


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone for shorts? Looks like the weather's going to be good.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about Poulter trousers 

Click to expand...

You'd never get into them - he's much slimmer than you!


----------



## sev112 (Mar 10, 2015)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Anyone for shorts? Looks like the weather's going to be good.  

Click to expand...

Especially if you have a nice Hawaiian shirt that you don't have to tuck in ....


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 10, 2015)

sev112 said:



			Especially if you have a nice Hawaiian shirt that you don't have to tuck in ....
		
Click to expand...

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/PuttPuttSteve/media/golfer_zpstku7drut.jpg.html


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about Poulter trousers 

Click to expand...




richart said:



			No problems.
		
Click to expand...

and a Poulter top?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2015)

:d


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			THE DRAW FOR THURSDAY 12TH MARCH  


TEE TIMES			

8.30	TXL (7), TOPOFTHEFLOP (18) DRIVE4SHOW (7), JAMES SAVORY (0) Guest

8.38	THEROD (8), LIVERPOOLPHIL (6), GENERALSTORE (18), SAWTOOTH (8)

8.46	JUSTONE (7), POKERJOKE (6), PETER REED (11) Guest, WOOKIE (16)

8.54	WINTY57 (4), OLIVER HARRIS (11) Guest, DUNCANMACKIE (11), CVG (12)

9.02	BADGER57 (14), MASHIENIBLICK (9), IMURG (7), FISH (21)

9.10	GOLFDUB (13), PAPERBOY (13), HOMER (12), MASHLEYR7 (10)

9.18	PIEMAN (5), PHILTHEFRAGGER (19), PUTTPUTTSTEVE (14), SAM85 (13)

9.26	RICKG (8), ARNOLDARMCHEWER (12), MIDNIGHT (21), HOBBIT (6)

9.34	CHRISD (12), BLUEINMUNICH (8), HOOKER (24), SEV112 (10)

9.42	OXFORDCOMMA (19), SMIFFY (13), GREG LINLEY (7) Guest, RAY TAYLOR (10) Guest

9.50   RICHART (11), J CAVE (15) Guest, S IZOD (20) Guest, G VELLAM (17) Guest
		
Click to expand...


Updated start times due to a couple of drop outs.

Sev112 please note your tee time has gone back to 9.34 (PM sent) I think everyone else's is as before but please check. Any queries just ask.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been full of cold (man flu) for a couple of days but won't let you down, I'll be there bright & early with a runny nose and watering eyes.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've been full of cold (man flu) for a couple of days but won't let you down, I'll be there bright & early with a runny nose and watering eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Sure you havn't got myxomatosis :0  or whatever the aquatic equivalent is?


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've been full of cold (man flu) for a couple of days but won't let you down, I'll be there bright & early with a runny nose and watering eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Drama queen ne::whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've been full of cold (man flu) for a couple of days but won't let you down, I'll be there bright & early with a runny nose and watering eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Watership Down.
Bright eyes burning like fire


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting your excuses in early Robin?

#YOTF


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Getting your excuses in early Robin?

#YOTF



Click to expand...

Year of the fishes excuses more like :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've been full of cold (man flu) for a couple of days but won't let you down, I'll be there bright & early with a runny nose and watering eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Yep!   My monies on Fish with 45 points then!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Yep!   My monies on Fish with 45 points then!
		
Click to expand...

Leave it to me Chris - I'll drag him down to my level.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			:d
	View attachment 14331

Click to expand...

:rofl:

:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sure you havn't got myxomatosis :0  or whatever the aquatic equivalent is?   

Click to expand...

A touch of white Spot mixed in with a bit of Fin Rot I think, thankfully its not swim-bladder :smirk:



Val said:



			Drama queen ne::whoo:
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Watership Down.
Bright eyes burning like fire
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Getting your excuses in early Robin?

#YOTF



Click to expand...




Val said:



			Year of the fishes excuses more like :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know where not to go for any sympathy 



chrisd said:



			Yep!   My monies on Fish with 45 points then!
		
Click to expand...

I'm now hoping for a backlash due to the above, he who laughs last and all that :smirk:



Imurg said:



			Leave it to me Chris - I'll drag him down to my level.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, think I'll bring my headphones and blinkers with me


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

JustOne said:











Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			:d
	View attachment 14331

Click to expand...

Oh dear oh dear ooooooh dear!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Too much sea air Fish ?


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Too much sea air Fish ? 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm a fresh water fish, too much salt in the air has battered me good and proper, the next day was just as wet & windy when I was mapping courses, I've also been exiled to the spare room, now on the Day & Night Nurse capsules trying to drive it away, I'll need a table of my own to sit at for my meal with a large box of tissues at this rate.

#BillyNoMates


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I'm a fresh water fish, too much salt in the air has battered me good and proper, the next day was just as wet & windy when I was mapping courses, I've also been exiled to the spare room, now on the Day & Night Nurse capsules trying to drive it away, I'll need a table of my own to sit at for my meal with a large box of tissues at this rate.

#BillyNoMates 

Click to expand...

So situation normal then


----------



## rickg (Mar 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll need a table of my own to sit at with a large box of tissues at this rate.


Click to expand...

They do have nice barmaids.....:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

If these rumours of glass like greens are to be believed I might have to get there early and test the practice green out. Mind you last time that bore no resemblance to those on the course. Hitting like a fool and putting like an idiot. Stick me down for 25 points tops


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If these rumours of glass like greens are to be believed I might have to get there early and test the practice green out. Mind you last time that bore no resemblance to those on the course. Hitting like a fool and putting like an idiot. Stick me down for 25 points tops
		
Click to expand...

So if we see someone strutting around pointing and looking a right dipstick then we'll know it's not Adam Scott ........ .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So if we see someone strutting around pointing and looking a right dipstick then we'll know it's not Adam Scott ........ .
		
Click to expand...

I can do that without the need for Aimpoint


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick me down for 25 points tops
		
Click to expand...

You do realise we are only playing 18 holes?


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If these rumours of glass like greens are to be believed I might have to get there early and test the practice green out. Mind you last time that bore no resemblance to those on the course. Hitting like a fool and putting like an idiot. Stick me down for 25 points tops
		
Click to expand...

 Greens are nippy for March, but not glass like. You will be fine as long as you don't go on the practice green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You do realise we are only playing 18 holes?  

Click to expand...

I was looking for a good day. OK if we have to be realistic...20


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Greens are nippy for March, but not glass like. You will be fine as long as you don't go on the practice green.
		
Click to expand...

Why. Still unlike the real things? I heard rumour of a practice ground. Is there one and is it members only? Own balls or range ones?


----------



## winty57 (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why. Still unlike the real things? I heard rumour of a practice ground. Is there one and is it members only? Own balls or range ones?
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge range which is past the 9th tee, best to drive , you will need you own balls and pick them up


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

winty57 said:



			There is a huge range which is past the 9th tee, best to drive , you will need you own balls and pick them up
		
Click to expand...

Bugger .......... I've given the butler the day off as I was away playing golf so I think I'll just swing a couple of clubs for 60 seconds and that'll do for a practice!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

Wonder if I can persuade the wife to pick them up.... or act as a marker post


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wonder if I can persuade the wife to pick them up.... or act as a marker post
		
Click to expand...

Can you get her to stand in the field with a baseball glove and catch the balls like the caddies of old?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Can you get her to stand in the field with a baseball glove and catch the balls like the caddies of old?
		
Click to expand...

Could even be combined with Aimpoint as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Can you get her to stand in the field with a baseball glove and catch the balls like the caddies of old?
		
Click to expand...

I could but I'm not that accurate and she's not that light on her feet to scamper towards the ball.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Could even be combined with Aimpoint as well

View attachment 14346

Click to expand...

Perhaps we could call it "no point"


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

Couple of nets by the first tee, and one by the 10th. Always good enough for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Couple of nets by the first tee, and one by the 10th. Always good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...


Yep - good enough for me to lean against whilst I do a little stretch before hitting the first tee shot ! 

May have a quick practise putt if I feel brave


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

winty57 said:



			There is a huge range which is past the 9th tee, best to drive , you will need you own balls and pick them up
		
Click to expand...

 Just a shot walk down in front of the ninth, and down the path past the tee. 150 yards at most.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

2 bacon rolls should be enough of a warm up for me  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 11, 2015)

Best of luck to all participants tomorrow and only sad that I couldn't make it.

Blackmoor is a brilliant track and hopefully next time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Best of luck to all participants tomorrow and only sad that I couldn't make it.

Blackmoor is a brilliant track and hopefully next time.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you stick your name down for the Hayling meet next month and get to know a few of the guys?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2015)

What time will we get away from Blackmoor tomorrow? Last group 9.50, 4hr round? Lunch, 3-3.30pm ish?


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2015)

Right its time for my Night Nurse and off to the spare room  up at 5am and en-route by 05.30, my missus thinks I'm mad


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			What time will we get away from Blackmoor tomorrow? Last group 9.50, 4hr round? Lunch, 3-3.30pm ish?
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds about right Sean. 3.30 my guess assuming Rick is not making a speech.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Sounds about right Sean. 3.30 my guess assuming Rick is not making a speech.

Click to expand...

Thats what I thought, no school run for me tomorrow then 

See you in the morning.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2015)

richart said:



			assuming Rick is not making a speech.

Click to expand...

Rick ........ Speech ...... !

I hadn't thought of that, I'm playing Littlestone the next day, I wonder if we'll be back in time??


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Rick ........ Speech ...... !

I hadn't thought of that, I'm playing Littlestone the next day, I wonder if we'll be back in time??
		
Click to expand...

 He is my favourite to qualify for Hillside. Blackmoor is a course he knows well, and playing off 8. Winners speech


----------



## rickg (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			He is my favourite to qualify for Hillside. Blackmoor is a course he knows well, and playing off 8. Winners speech

Click to expand...

No way...I'm still awake!  will be Mr Sleepy Head tomorrow ( sorry later)...


----------



## rickg (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Just a shot walk down in front of the ninth, and down the path past the tee. 150 yards at most.
		
Click to expand...

Or a driver for Smiffy.....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2015)

rickg said:



			Or a driver for Smiffy.....

Click to expand...

I'd kill for 150 yards with my driver right now Rick


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2015)

It's 5.25 off to pick Mashleyr7 up very soon   

Looking forward to another Blackmoor game!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll be leaving here about 6.15. Try to avoid the "rush hour" traffic on the A27 around Lewes.
Hopefully going to get there around 8.30 (traffic permitting).
Safe journeys to everybody.
:thup::thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

I really think BMW drivers are a special breed


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be leaving here about 6.15. Try to avoid the "rush hour" traffic on the A27 around Lewes.
Hopefully going to get there around 8.30 (traffic permitting).
Safe journeys to everybody.
:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well most of us are here, the bacon rolls are brilliant!

Strangely one member has chosen the range over coffee; but then again he may still be looking for his swing......&#128517;


----------



## TXL (Mar 12, 2015)

Here are the results from today:







There was also a fun team event with a very strange scoring method that I will not go into as it will only confuse you all   Unfortunately there was a minor issue with my laptop and I managed to delete the scores before I could take a "picture" on the team results and as Richart has the cards, enough said


----------



## TXL (Mar 12, 2015)

Many thanks to both my playing partners for the fun round and to Richard and Vicky for making the whole event run so smoothly.


----------



## Crow (Mar 12, 2015)

Well played Phil, must have been a decent score.

And well played all those who scored over 20, you did better than I did the last time I played there (no offence Midnight )

But that Homer fellow, I'm beginning to think that he's a bit of a closet bandit, complains about his game all year long and yet more often than not he produces the goods on the GM days??....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2015)

Crow said:



			But that Homer fellow, I'm beginning to think that he's a bit of a closet bandit, complains about his game all year long and yet more often than not he produces the goods on the GM days??....
		
Click to expand...

Yet probably plays more qualifiers than most, there is no doubt his handicap is genuine, he just had a good day, so let's have no more bandit talk .


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2015)

So, homer qualifies again I take it. Well done and top scoring lads


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations Phil&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2015)

Having been woken up this morning at 4.28 and getting to the club at 7.05 I was quite
surprised at only being second in the car park, panic that I was going to be late again,when
will I learn.
Having watched all the forum pussys lay up before the ditch including the big hitting pussy
Liverpoolphil I decided the big dog was coming out.
It was a massive carry but I did it with ease.
Unfortunately that's where it ended all three of us had blown our chances by the 6th hole.
Great company with my dad and James[just one] thx James great fun as always.
A couple of good highlights were my dads birdie on the first and James on the 17th who
had finally got a putt to the hole.
Whoever thought the greens were quick last week is officially nuts.
Well done to Liverpoolphil on the win every time I looked ahead he was in the middle of the fairway
and unfortunately this week its my tenner going toward HFH.
Well done Homer on qualifying for Hillside a very good job well done.
That aimpoint was a pleasure to watch on the 18th a great 3 putt.
Great to see some old chums its always a pleasure to catch up,and Pieman is officially now
"Salad man" there was only half of him left.
Thx to Rich on the organization much appreciated.
Sorry couldn't hang around Dad was shattered.
See some of you next week.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 12, 2015)

many thanks to Rich and Vicky, and to Blackmoor GC for making us feel so welcome (again).

bacon rolls were amazing; bacon with flavour!!!

whilst we had an excellent and enjoyable day - others scored better   well done all.

having had to dash off after an 'emergency call' to a leaking sink I even got a refund on the brownie points spent to play - result.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2015)

Rich and Vicky, as usual, organised a great meet - thanks!

Well done Homer and Liverpoolphil for their scores today!

I had the pleasure of playing with BlueinMunich (Richard), Sev112 (Steve) and Hooker (Charlie) and we had a really pleasurable round. Well, that was until Hooker insisted on swigging a drink that looked like the contents of a colostomy bag from what looked like a medical utensil!!

I was one of the woosies who didn't go for over the ditch on the first but did have to take a drop from the rope just in front of it. If I could only have bought a putt I think my 30 points would have been much nearer level par. 

Strange that we only found out that Badger 57 lives only a few hundred yards from where I met Mashley this morning to give him a lift! It was great to meet up with the usual suspects and I have to say that Pieman and Imurg look really good with their diets and Philthefragger looked like an out of work postbox in his red outfit! :whoo:

Mod note .... Where did I put that Ban Hammer


----------



## PieMan (Mar 12, 2015)

Excellent day - great to see so many familiar faces, and a few new ones. Well done for organising Rich - top effort! :clap: :thup:

Firstly a huge thank you to my chauffeur Rick for driving me there and back. Much appreciated mate. I know you found it a struggle to leave out 5 sets of clubs, a suitcase of spare outfits, and half of Currys to get my bag and trolley in, but cheers again!

And then to my playing partners Phil, Steve and Sam - really enjoyed you company fellas; hope to again in the not too distant future.

Don't care who won - it wasn't me and I'm therefore not going to Hillside so couldn't care less!!!  

And finally very disappointed at all those hitting irons off the 1st; you should all be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't hang around at the end guys

Cheers Rich for a great day - Blackmoor was in superb nick - fairways like carpets 

Thanks for TXL and Vicky for the great organising 

It was a pleasure to play with Sean , Nick and George - Sean hits a cracking golf ball and it was one bad hole that scuppered him - 4 birdies today was superb Sean. George hits a towering ball and Nick - the shoots of improvement where there to see 

Really chuffed with my own score today - felt I played solid golf especially from the tee

Enjoy Hillside Homer.

And yes I took an Iron off the first 

Must also add it was great to add some more faces to names - especially finally meeting James


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2015)

Another great day at Blackmoor. Thanks Rich and Vicky! 
Thought I was going to be in with a shout as I walked off the 9th green with 20 points under my belt. Something went a bit wonky on the back though.. 28 points with 7 blobs!!! How the heck does that happen??? &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Something went a bit wonky on the back though.. 28 points with 7 blobs!!! How the heck does that happen??? &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the new shirt was a bit tight and constricted you!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheers for the organisation Richard. Great day, course played mighty fine, my guest thoroughly enjoyed it too! Thanks again!!!
Well done chaps on a great day!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2015)

Excellently organised by TeamHart and TXL as usual!
Quality day with some great company and banter.
Some good golf, lots of dire golf - bunkers killed me!

And I'll echo Duncan ref. the bacon rolls - quite possibly the best ever.
Well done to the winners - said through gritted teeth.........
And I managed to play the 18th reasonably for a change!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry, I missed Anthony off my thank you's - so I hope that's now remedied


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

Great day, ably organised by TXL, the Hart's and as usual Blackmoor's hospitality and course were spot on. Lovely day in great company. I managed to score without ever feeling like I was hitting my irons well, especially on the back nine but ground out the net par and odd gross one on a stroke hole. Put my worse drive of the day on the 18th tee shot and then made the schoolboy error from 76 yards of trying to go aerial when a simple running bump would do. The three putt had nothing to do with Aimpoint but more the idiot not believing the amount of break it said. 

The weather was kind, the food was good and the company from all the forum members I met excellent as always. Happy days and off to work tomorrow to book my annual leave for the final


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got back, 3hrs each way due to traffic, thought I'd started out early enough at 05.30 but it was a bit tight in the end and I forgot to grab my bacon buttie 

Thanks to Rich & Vicky along with Anthony for their organising, top job 

Thanks to my playing partners, we had some laughs, some growls and nearly some club throwing, although I'm sure I saw a club in the air above the bunker as I was chipping across the 10th green to the 1st green 

No excuses from me, I'm not starting rounds very well, holes 6-12 were good scoring holes after a poor start only to wobble on 13 & 14 then two good pars on 16 & 17 but then I ended up in the crater on the 18th, although I came out first time 12ft from the pin, a 3-putt ensured I finished with another blob :/

Oh, I went with driver off the 1st and its a good line in from the 10th fairway 

Great day, great company, great course & great hosts, just lacked a bit of golf from me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just got back, 3hrs each way due to traffic, thought I'd started out early enough at 05.30 but it was a bit tight in the end and I forgot to grab my bacon buttie 

Thanks to Rich & Vicky along with Anthony for their organising, top job 

Thanks to my playing partners, we had some laughs, some growls and nearly some club throwing, although I'm sure I saw a club in the air above the bunker as I was chipping across the 10th green to the 1st green 

No excuses from me, I'm not starting rounds very well, holes 6-12 were good scoring holes after a poor start only to wobble on 13 & 14 then two good pars on 16 & 17 but then I ended up in the crater on the 18th, although I came out first time 12ft from the pin, a 3-putt ensured I finished with another blob :/

Oh, I went with driver off the 1st and its a good line in from the 10th fairway 

Great day, great company, great course & great hosts, just lacked a bit of golf from me.
		
Click to expand...

10th fairway ?!?! Blimey - strong crosswind 

Blame it on the man flu mate and bring the game along for Berkshire next wed :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 12, 2015)

Many thanks to TXL, Richart and all for organizing a very enjoyable day, Blackmoor is fun to play and the early season greens were 'challenging'.  I couldn't have had three better PP's than RickG, Midnight & Hobbitt, thank's guys good craic all day even if some of our golf wasn't quite there.


----------



## Hooker (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks again for a great forum meet at a fabulous course, thanks to Richard for organising it and TXL for scoring especially as he managed to conjure up a prize for me in some kind of hidden team score? Must have been for the team wooden spoon?

Thanks especially to my playing partners who made the day very enjoyable. I thought Chris was from his online persona a funny pleasant chap who is a good golfer butâ€¦â€¦............................................................................he is better! I am just sorry he could be getting banned for what can only be the words he used to describe my healthy shake.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			10th fairway ?!?! Blimey - strong crosswind 

Blame it on the man flu mate and bring the game along for Berkshire next wed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Might have been the 18th actually, but which ever it was, I wasn't supposed to be on it, didn't go in the ditch or wimp with an iron


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Might have been the 18th actually, but which ever it was, I wasn't supposed to be on it, didn't go in the ditch or wimp with an iron 

Click to expand...

There was an almighty increase of wind straight into my face when I was starting


----------



## PieMan (Mar 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			Might have been the 18th actually, but which ever it was, I wasn't supposed to be on it, didn't go in the ditch or wimp with an iron 

Click to expand...

I can confirm it was the 18th - good line in from over there :thup: 

And indeed credit where it's due, you didn't wimp!! :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Drive for show :thup:

I just couldn't be bothered waiting for the green to clear


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2015)

As like all forum days, yet another hugely enjoyable day. Good to meet faces old and new.

To all those that don't bother going along to any of these meets, do yourself a favour and get your name down for a few. They really are top days out.

Rich, Vicky, Anthony.....thanks for all your hard work resulting in a smoothly run event, these things don't organise themselves   :thup:

Well played Homer on qualifying for Hillside


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2015)

Hobbit has made it back to the Shire in one piece.

Thanks to Rich, Vicky & Anthony - the well oiled organisation was much in evidence today.. Thoroughly enjoyed the course, but left too many putts short.

Cracking company with the Garg, Midnight & Arnie(chewy).


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well done on your score today Phil, obviously no 3 putts today. They were probably your downfall last weekend at Hayling as you were hitting the ball well round the links.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 12, 2015)

Home, fed and feeling a little more relaxed. I know what you mean about the traffic Fish, both Google and the satnav felt I should be able to get there in 90 minutes but they obviously don't know what they're talking about, 2 hrs each way for me.

Anyway, thank you to Rich, Vicky and helpers for the organization. It strikes me as somewhat challenging to organise 40+ forumites and guests into showing up, coughing up, and then making sure they have a good time, and you guys do a great job. 

As for the golf ... well, like so many others a game of two halves. If you turn on 18, you can either kick on, or ... well.  Blob, 1, 1, 1 on 10-13 killed me off a bit. Really enjoyed myself today though, and that's why we all show up to these events. Today was my first time at Blackmoor, reminds me a bit of Goring in that the greens are their own protection on a lot of holes. My first time also playing with forum Leg-end Smiffy, cheers for the company Rob, a big part of the enjoyment for the day came from you, Greg & Ray. And I think I only saw one flying club? 

Onwards and upwards, see some of you at Mentmore! And a few more at Cooden in the summer hopefully.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Just looking at the course info on the  blackmoor website, for all those who went over the ditch on the 1st whats the point, it doesn't look a long hole at all so what's the benefit?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just looking at the course info on the  blackmoor website, for all those who went over the ditch on the 1st whats the point, it doesn't look a long hole at all so what's the benefit?
		
Click to expand...

Because they can. If you get over it's a flick with a wedge. Short (I was about ten yards away from it) it left an 9 iron of 131 to the centre. It depends how you see the shot. OB right and a pond left (level with the ditch) and while the fairway is fairly generous don't forget it is the first shot of the day and in front of the baying forum members


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just looking at the course info on the  blackmoor website, for all those who went over the ditch on the 1st whats the point, it doesn't look a long hole at all so what's the benefit?
		
Click to expand...

Man points !! 

I normally give it a crack and you are left with a nice 60-90 yard pitch but today I tried a different method with the 4 iron then a full GW 

It's a tricky tee shot with a lethal green so being closer does give you an advantage


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Because they can.* If you get over it's a flick with a wedge. Short (I was about ten yards away from it) it left an 9 iron of 131 to the centre. It depends how you see the shot. OB right and a pond left (level with the ditch) and while the fairway is fairly generous don't forget it is the first shot of the day and in front of the baying forum members
		
Click to expand...

Thats hardly showing any value in going for it though is it?

If hitting it short only leaves an 8 or 9 iron like you say then there is no value in going over it if your playing serious and trying for your best score.

I probably would have still hit driver though because im a knob like that :rofl:


----------



## Midnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Many thanks to TXL, Richart and his lovely young lady  for organizing a  cracking day. 

Thanks to RickG, Arnie & Hobbit  who had to put up with my level of golf. They made my round very enjoyable and were a laugh all way round.

As people may of gathered I did not score to well , but I achieved both my goals.

1. Not to slice my tee shot in to the garden of the 4th house on the first tee.
2. To par a hole. I managed to actually get my 2nd ever birdie

As said cracking day , fantastic course. Look forward to the next meet.

Well done Homer.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just looking at the course info on the  blackmoor website, for all those who went over the ditch on the 1st whats the point, it doesn't look a long hole at all so what's the benefit?
		
Click to expand...

Testosterone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

Just looked at the card and I made birdie at SI 1 (4th) and SI 3 (7th). Not sure I can remember two birdies in one round on two of the three hardest holes (in terms of SI anyway) on any course before


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man points !! 

I normally give it a crack and you are left with a nice 60-90 yard pitch but today I tried a different method with the 4 iron then a full GW 

It's a tricky tee shot with a lethal green so being closer does give you an advantage
		
Click to expand...

Without been critical of most golfers I certainly am no more accurate with a wedge as I am with a 7 iron so still can't see the point in playing 3 from a drop in the ditch.

I need to get to Blackmoor for a game, it's says 230 yard carry I take it that's from the back tee?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Without been critical of most golfers I certainly am no more accurate with a wedge as I am with a 7 iron so still can't see the point in playing 3 from a drop in the ditch.

I need to get to Blackmoor for a game, it's says 230 yard carry I take it that's from the back tee?
		
Click to expand...

It's what people feel comfortable with - a lot would prefer a little 3/4 shot with a sand iron than a full 8/9 iron 

The carry is downhill a bit so if you can drive 220 on the fly you should be ok


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I need to get to Blackmoor for a game, it's says 230 yard carry I take it that's from the back tee?
		
Click to expand...

About 240 from the whites. Was 224 from the tee we used today


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's what people feel comfortable with - a lot would prefer a little 3/4 shot with a sand iron than a full 8/9 iron 

The carry is downhill a bit so if you can drive 220 on the fly you should be ok
		
Click to expand...

220 is a good hit for most, with my distance it's a lay up everytime.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Without been critical of most golfers I certainly am no more accurate with a wedge as I am with a 7 iron
		
Click to expand...

Really LQ? I'm pretty rubbish with both but I'm a lot less rubbish with PW in hand than with 7I! 

I'd have gone for it if I thought I stood an earthly of carrying the ditch but as it was, even in the penultimate group and with just 7 others watching me I played a gentle hybrid to the safe side.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			220 is a good hit for most, with my distance it's a lay up everytime.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 220 is a good hit - not sure how many tried and carried it today - I know Pokerjoke cleared it with ease as did Pieman 

In the Summer it's a tough lay up as well - easily run down to the ditch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree with LP. In the summer playing downhill on a fast running fairway, the percentage shot is to take it on. Probably more chance of a fast running tee shot still bouncing over even if it's not hit 100% and with the ball flying further in the warm air the carry is probably reduced


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah 220 is a good hit - not sure how many tried and carried it today - I know Pokerjoke cleared it with ease as did Pieman 

In the Summer it's a tough lay up as well - easily run down to the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

I carried 220+, just in the wrong direction


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

Good to hear everyone seems to have enjoyed their day.:thup: Lovely weather and managed to get a bit of a sun tan, or is it wind burn. :mmm:  Never seen so many golfers play the first from the 18th fairway. Is it a better line in over the 100 foot firs boys ?

Thanks to Anthony for his hard work with the scoring, and those that helped him.

Well played to Phil for a three over par round, 39 points. Seems you can walk the walk. Congrats to Homer for second place, and winning the Hillside qualifier. Shame about the three putt on 18 that let Phil in, but it was a sneaky pin position.

One of my guests asked me if I knew many of those playing. Apart from a few new faces, most were old friends. I even knew most of the guests. That's what you get from playing forum meets. Lots of new friends who in most cases are nothing like their forum persona. Well apart from Smiffy who really is a knob.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2015)

The ditch is so narrow that if you wanted to drive into it you wouldn't manage it from the tee with 10 shots in a row, with only one shot and not wanting to go in its a dead cert that you're gonna get wet. I was laying up today and was 2 feet short of it! But it was an easy gap wedge for shot two!


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah 220 is a good hit - not sure how many tried and carried it today - I know Pokerjoke cleared it with ease as did Pieman 

In the Summer it's a tough lay up as well - easily run down to the ditch.
		
Click to expand...

 In the Selbourne Salver, which last year you had to have a plus 1 handicap to qualify, the majority played up short to leave a full wedge in. If it wasn't the first hole you would probably get more going for it, but a four is always a good score, on one of the hardest greens on the course.


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The ditch is so narrow that if you wanted to drive into it you wouldn't manage it from the tee with 10 shots in a row, with only one shot and not wanting to go in its a dead cert that you're gonna get wet. I was laying up today and was 2 feet short of it! But it was an easy gap wedge for shot two!
		
Click to expand...

 One of the Scottish forumers, mentioning no names, hit a decent drive and managed to plug it in to the upslope of the ditch last year.


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree with LP. In the summer playing downhill on a fast running fairway, the percentage shot is to take it on. Probably more chance of a fast running tee shot still bouncing over even if it's not hit 100% and with the ball flying further in the warm air the carry is probably reduced
		
Click to expand...

 230 yards off the whites, first tee shot of the day, good luck with that one. Nearly all the member play up short, so they have a full shot in. Not hard to leave a shot short of a ditch at 230 yards even if it is downhill. I have never driven into it, though I did put a tee shot on the bridge once.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just looked at the card and I made birdie at SI 1 (4th) and SI 3 (7th). Not sure I can remember two birdies in one round on two of the three hardest holes (in terms of SI anyway) on any course before
		
Click to expand...

Just seen 2 qualify for Hillside, congratulations&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just looked at the card and I made birdie at SI 1 (4th) and SI 3 (7th). Not sure I can remember two birdies in one round on two of the three hardest holes (in terms of SI anyway) on any course before
		
Click to expand...

 I manged to play stroke index 17 and 18 in four over.:thup: Slightly annoying seeing as my two shots to the par threes landed less than 12 feet from the pins. Bloody false fronts.:angry:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I probably would have still hit driver though because im a knob like that :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And if the ball goes in the ditch then sweary birchy comes out to play and the course is a goat track :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			. Bloody false fronts.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

That's why you should carry a GPS with Intelligreen


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Good to hear everyone seems to have enjoyed their day.:thup: Lovely weather and managed to get a bit of a sun tan, or is it wind burn. :mmm:  Never seen so many golfers play the first from the 18th fairway. Is it a better line in over the 100 foot firs boys ?

Thanks to Anthony for his hard work with the scoring, and those that helped him.

Well played to Phil for a three over par round, 39 points. Seems you can walk the walk. Congrats to Homer for second place, and winning the Hillside qualifier. Shame about the three putt on 18 that let Phil in, but it was a sneaky pin position.

One of my guests asked me if I knew many of those playing. Apart from a few new faces, most were old friends. I even knew most of the guests. That's what you get from playing forum meets. Lots of new friends who in most cases are nothing like their forum persona. Well apart from Smiffy who really is a knob.

Click to expand...

Good shooting by Phil.

He'll be Cat 1 soon, and Luis Suarez is coming back to Liverpool as well........

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/181622-jc-suarez-will-keep-me-awake-at-night


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheers Richard, Vicky and Anthony for hosting and organising another great meet at Blackmoor.

The course, hospitality, food, fellow forumers were first class.:thup: 

Great company too in my group with LiverpoolPhil, GeneralStore and Therod. Phil was steady as a rock and went quietly about his business building what proved to be the best score of the day - 39 pts. And it could have been even better with a bit more luck with the putter.

I got off to a flyer with 22 points front nine but not quite as good coming home -  the devilishly difficult par 3 (15th?) chewed me up and spat me out (again).  Over the back , then over the front, then over the back again, ...... pick up.


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just seen 2 qualify for Hillside, congratulations&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Just the one qualifier, Homer gets in because Phil didn't enter


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks to Richard, Vicky & Anthony for the organising, first time for me at Blackmoor, won't be the last, a very nice course and a very friendly welcome.  Nice to meet up with all the usual suspects again.

Robin, your bacon roll went to a good home and was excellent. :thup:

My thanks to chrisd, sev112 & Hooker for the company, a very enjoyable stroll in the countryside.  Charlie, I don't know about healthy, that stuff you were drinking looked more like it should carry a health warning.   Steve, thanks for the music recommendation, the birthday Amazon voucher has been spent this evening.  And Chris, can I claim the carer's allowance for helping you round or has Ashley already done it?  

I'd mention the golf but I wouldn't want to spoil an otherwise great dayâ€¦...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Val said:



			Just the one qualifier, Homer gets in because Phil didn't enter
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, congrats Homer and well done Phil


----------



## rickg (Mar 13, 2015)

Huge thanks Rich and to my playing partners. 
Doesn't make a difference to the qualifying scores but I had 34 not 33 (16 out 18 back)
Can you just check where I lost a point?
Was my handicap recorded correctly? I wrote 8 on my card but I know Rich had me down as 7. 
No biggy but every point counts!! 
Apologies for having to leave early but had to get up into London for a night out. - still there!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			And Chris, can I claim the carer's allowance for helping you round or has Ashley already done it?  

.
		
Click to expand...

Too late big boy I've put in the claim!

 You hadn't played the course so we're a fat lot of help to me, and I gave Ashley a lift there and back. Also, if you were really caring you'd have arranged for Hookers lunch to be liquidised so he could've drunk it!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 13, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Thanks to RickG, Arnie & Hobbit  who had to put up with my level of golf. They made my round very enjoyable and were a laugh all way round.

1. Not to slice my tee shot in to the garden of the 4th house on the first tee.
2. To par a hole. I managed to actually get my 2nd ever birdie



Well done Homer.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, your birdie 4 was the highlight of our day, well played and there are plenty more of those to come from you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 13, 2015)

This for me is what the forum is all about.
The meets are a way of catching up with mates and meeting new ones.
Hearing some stories of peoples rounds always brings a smile to my face[or is that wind].
Reading a thread with no arguments or bickering but just general appreciation of the people
that attend,new friendships are formed this way.

Once again well done to Phil and Homer.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2015)

Can I claim 'Par of the day' for my effort on the par 5 8th hole?

Driver to right side of fairway, slightly blocked out so cut a 3 wood round the trees to 20 yards short of the green. Duffed a chip, now 19 yards short of the green. Duffed another chip now 18 yards short of the green. Chipped in with the 3rd attempt


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Can I claim 'Par of the day' for my effort on the par 5 8th hole?

Driver to right side of fairway, slightly blocked out so cut a 3 wood round the trees to 20 yards short of the green. Duffed a chip, now 19 yards short of the green. Duffed another chip now 18 yards short of the green. Chipped in with the 3rd attempt  

Click to expand...

 Good to hear your chipping is improving Gordon.:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Can I claim 'Par of the day' for my effort on the par 5 8th hole?

Driver to right side of fairway, slightly blocked out so cut a 3 wood round the trees to 20 yards short of the green. Duffed a chip, now 19 yards short of the green. Duffed another chip now 18 yards short of the green. Chipped in with the 3rd attempt  

Click to expand...

Good try, but ............................

Oh go on then yours beats mine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2015)

In which case I'm making a claim for birdie of the day at the 4th. Stroke index 1. Ha. I laugh at your toughness. Driver and 4 iron to three feet. One putt and bosh four points


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In which case I'm making a claim for birdie of the day at the 4th. Stroke index 1. Ha. I laugh at your toughness. Driver and 4 iron to three feet. One putt and bosh four points
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer, but I'm reserve that shot of the day, or hole of the day, to Midnight. A so-so drive short into the right rough. A great wood out of the rough, followed by a wedge to 3 feet. A horrible, down hill swinging putt nailed into the centre of the hole for 4pts.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2015)

Bloody hell. Bunch of woosies.
I hit driver up the left hand side, had a fairly decent lie in the heather and bombed a 7 iron to the front of the green.
Two putt par and I was on my way


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry Homer, but I'm reserve that shot of the day, or hole of the day, to Midnight. A so-so drive short into the right rough. A great wood out of the rough, followed by a wedge to 3 feet. A horrible, down hill swinging putt nailed into the centre of the hole for 4pts.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell. Bunch of woosies.
I hit driver up the left hand side, had a fairly decent lie in the heather and bombed a 7 iron to the front of the green.
Two putt par and I was on my way


Click to expand...

Which par 3 was that on smiffy?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 13, 2015)

Par 5 8th, Drive, 5W, 20ft putt from bottom tier, lipped out eagle, tap in for birdie. 3 points.

Actually GeneralStore's birdie 4 on the same hole was just as good. Drive, missed green just short to the right, superb lob wedge over the bunker with very little green to play with, holed 4ft for birdie, 4 points!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry Homer, but I'm reserve that shot of the day, or hole of the day, to Midnight. A so-so drive short into the right rough. A great wood out of the rough, followed by a wedge to 3 feet. A horrible, down hill swinging putt nailed into the centre of the hole for 4pts.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a winner to me 

The sort of hole that keeps you smiling and going for it and what keeps us going back to golf


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Huge thanks Rich and to my playing partners. 
Doesn't make a difference to the qualifying scores but I had 34 not 33 (16 out 18 back)
Can you just check where I lost a point?
Was my handicap recorded correctly? I wrote 8 on my card but I know Rich had me down as 7. 
No biggy but every point counts!! 
Apologies for having to leave early but had to get up into London for a night out. - still there!
		
Click to expand...

 I did change your handicap on my sheet Rick, but I may have forgotten to mention to Anthony. I have got you card and you did get 34 points, but I still beat you on last 6 hole count back.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2015)

By my calculations you are first reserve to Homer for Hillside Rick. That seem to ring a bell.


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 13, 2015)

Really good fun, great company and Blackmoor is a lovely course. Thanks for organising Richard. 

Was fortunate enough to play with LiverpoolPhil, SawTooth and TheRod, you guys know how to 'golf your ball', impressive how easy it looked...although my view was partially obscured by the heather and the trees! 

The only dissapointing part of the day was that I have never seen Rick so underdressed...no white trousers or bright coloured tops, not even an outfit change after 9 holes. Huge Boss Golf might go out of business at this rate


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			This for me is what the forum is all about.
The meets are a way of catching up with mates and meeting new ones.
Hearing some stories of peoples rounds always brings a smile to my face[or is that wind].
Reading a thread with no arguments or bickering but just general appreciation of the people
that attend,new friendships are formed this way.

Once again well done to Phil and Homer.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Tony, meets make the forum better IMO


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			This for me is what the forum is all about.
The meets are a way of catching up with mates and meeting new ones.
Hearing some stories of peoples rounds always brings a smile to my face[or is that wind].
Reading a thread with no arguments or bickering but just general appreciation of the people
that attend,new friendships are formed this way.

Once again well done to Phil and Homer.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate - it was a year ago when j first went to meet at the Berkshire and since then have attended a number more and every single one has been cracking - it's about the banter between the forumers and enjoy the courses and meeting new people.

Have met a number of people that I now consider friends and look forward to meeting more

Not ashamed to admit that I have a countdown calender for H4H weekend 

As well as looking forward to Berkshire , Mentmore and the trip to Alwoodly


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Spot on Tony, meets make the forum better IMO
		
Click to expand...

 Hold on. We had a right bunch of keyboard warriors at Blackmoor. Next meet I arrange will be by personal invitation only. No knobs.

I was disappointed that Phil had to rush off, as I was looking forward to getting a picture of him and Homer having a winners cuddle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

richart said:



			Hold on. We had a right bunch of keyboard warriors at Blackmoor. Next meet I arrange will be by personal invitation only. No knobs.

I was disappointed that Phil had to rush off, as I was looking forward to getting a picture of him and Homer having a winners cuddle.

Click to expand...

Smiffy will be disappointed if no Knobs allowed 

Am I allowed to be called "Reigning Southern Region Champion " - taking the past champion to the sword


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry Homer, but I'm reserve that shot of the day, or hole of the day, to Midnight. A so-so drive short into the right rough. A great wood out of the rough, followed by a wedge to 3 feet. A horrible, down hill swinging putt nailed into the centre of the hole for 4pts.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%, Midnight wasn't having his finest day, but this hole was his moment, bish bash bosh and his 2nd EVER birdie, so no more willie waving, Midnight GETS hole of the day !!  :lol::thup:ne:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Which par 3 was that on smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Which part of "two putt par" didn't you understand???


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Which part of "two putt par" didn't you understand???


Click to expand...

I'm assuming you had a shot and it was a nett par  :ears:


----------



## rickg (Mar 13, 2015)

richart said:



			By my calculations you are first reserve to Homer for Hillside Rick. That seem to ring a bell.

Click to expand...

Cool, that's me as good as in the final then....Homer will probably pull out due to a broken finger nail or something....:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Cool, that's me as good as in the final then....Homer will probably pull out due to a broken finger nail or something....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What happens if I can make the Hllside date


----------



## rickg (Mar 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What happens if I can make the Hllside date 

Click to expand...

Tough poop mate...that horse has already ridden.....:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Tough poop mate...that horse has already ridden.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

So you would go to Hillside as second loser from Southern Region :ears:


----------



## rickg (Mar 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you would go to Hillside as second loser from Southern Region :ears: 

Click to expand...

In a shot! It's how I got there last year after shooting 3 over gross at Camberley and "losing" on countback. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			In a shot! It's how I got there last year after shooting 3 over gross at Camberley and "losing" on countback. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you shot 3 over gross yesterday you would have won 

Im sure you will have a great round at Hillside


----------



## TXL (Mar 13, 2015)

richart said:



			I did change your handicap on my sheet Rick, but I may have forgotten to mention to Anthony. I have got you card and you did get 34 points, but I still beat you on last 6 hole count back.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Rick, you were still down as 7 on the spreadsheet, corrected and will post revised results later (got to take the dog for a walk).


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers for the day guys, enjoyed every one of my 22 points 

Was a pleasure to watch Pokerjoke beaten by his 72yr old Dad 

Great to see all the familiar people - I miss you all - and nice to meet a few new faces.

Cheers to everyone who made the day what it was.

Well done to Homer for putting in a decent round :thup:


----------



## sev112 (Mar 13, 2015)

These days are great
As someone who has had to park the golf for a while for work and family reasons, being able to play a lovely course with good people is an absolute pleasure.
Thanks Richard and mrs Richard for organising.
Thanks playing partners Rich (BIM), ChrisD and Charlei (Hooker) - an extremely pleasant and fun group , and I enjoyed spending half a day with you.

Rich - glad you're enjoying the Black Star Riders - get the first album as well !

Well played Homer


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry it's a bit late, but thanks to Richard, Vicky and Anthony for all the work they did to make yesterday an amazing event.

Next to thank Ashley, Jason and Martin for there company. Off the tee I could do al out no wrong, but putt an iron in my hand from inside 150 yards and I became an uncoordinated twit.
All I could do was thin it, so was pretty happy with my 32 points.

All in all a cracking day as others have said. Well done Martin (homer) should off had 40 odd points if you'd not tried to steer it around the last 4 holes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			Cool, that's me as good as in the final then....Homer will probably pull out due to a broken finger nail or something....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Leave request already in. Hotel booking provisionally made. Just waiting on HID to sort herself out and we're going to make a few days of it up there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			In a shot! It's how I got there last year after shooting 3 over gross at Camberley and "losing" on countback. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Life's tough


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 13, 2015)

An absolutely cracking day on one of my favourite courses. Standing by the clubhouse looking out over the course at 8.00 in the morning just reminded me why I love this game so much.

Echo the thanks to Richart, TXL and Vicky and congrats to Liverpoolphil, and Homer. Thanks also to Imurg, Fish and Badger for great company, despite our many frustrations and tribulations.


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2015)

TXL said:



			Rick, you were still down as 7 on the spreadsheet, corrected and will post revised results later (got to take the dog for a walk).
		
Click to expand...

Crickey, that poor dog must be knackered! I make this a 27 hour walk


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Crickey, that poor dog must be knackered! I make this a 27 hour walk 

Click to expand...

still no photos either


----------



## TXL (Mar 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Crickey, that poor dog must be knackered! I make this a 27 hour walk 

Click to expand...

Actually the jury is still out on whether to DQ you or not. No proof was provided regarding the handicap increase so the assumption is that you played off the wrong handicap!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2015)

TXL said:



			Actually the jury is still out on whether to DQ you or not. No proof was provided regarding the handicap increase so the assumption is that you played off the wrong handicap!  

Click to expand...

TBF, I saw him play. He was well handicapped


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks to everyone involved in organising a fantastic day, and special thanks to Richard.  I really enjoyed my first outing with fellow forumnites and had a great time with Sam, Phil and Paul. 

Shouldn't be too difficult to improve on my 27 points next time out !!


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2015)

TXL said:



			Actually the jury is still out on whether to DQ you or not. No proof was provided regarding the handicap increase so the assumption is that you played off the wrong handicap!  

Click to expand...

:ears::ears:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			:ears::ears:

View attachment 14392

Click to expand...

Looks suspiciously like something knocked up on a home printer!!


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			:ears::ears:

View attachment 14392

Click to expand...

Dated two days after Blackmoor. You probably played four qualifiers in the two days.
Rickgate.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2015)

RickGa 1 - it was only a matter of time.....


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2015)

richart said:



			Dated two days after Blackmoor. You probably played four qualifiers in the two days.
Rickgate.

Click to expand...

HAHA, just spat white wine all over the keyboard. Brilliant


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2015)

richart said:



			Dated two days after Blackmoor. You probably played four qualifiers in the two days.
Rickgate.

Click to expand...

Somebody must have signed in and played pretending to be me!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Somebody must have signed in and played pretending to be me!
		
Click to expand...

Doppelgangergate


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2015)

richart said:



			Rickgate.

Click to expand...

I hear Smiffy's been on the phone ordering a new white shirt with black lettering on!


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

I think you will find it is red, blue green and yellow, with orange stripes, and pink cuffs in honour of the great man.:thup:


----------



## TXL (Mar 15, 2015)

As the jury was hung and could not decide, I think we need the forum members to vote.  

Which result should stand?  The left one with Rick DQ'd or the right one with Rick getting away with not proving at the event that his handicap had increased!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2015)

As he had on a very un-Rick like outfit on that didn't give us any opportunity to extract the Mickey, it's a definite DQ from me :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

Rick has more chance of winning the forums best chipper, than this poll.


----------



## rickg (Mar 15, 2015)

So let's look at the evidence...........

> Rich asked for handicaps and full names via pm - I sent him my details and handicap (7.7)

> Rich then posts the draw with handicaps and put me down as 7, so I corrected him in the thread

> My handicap is in my signature

> on the day I wrote 8 on my card and handed it in

I think this points to overwhelming incompetence in the competition Comittee and they should all be taken to the nearest tree and hung by the neck until they are dead.

I also demand the following: 

> a full page apology in the next edition of Golf Monthly.
> automatic entry into the Hillside final
> libel damages to the tune of Â£17.43 (including costs)
> a promise that I will never have to play with Smiffy at any meets

You have 24 hours.....
If my demands are not met, then I'll scweam and scweam until I'm sick.......
I have sent a copy of this post to my solicitor and to the BBC Watchdog programme...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2015)

The level of bullying on the forum is getting shocking - in fact it's disgraceful

Rick think you should apologise to Anthony and accept the DQ - at this rate you could be banned from all golf or have to play with Smiffy in every event - choice will be yours :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			As he had on a very un-Rick like outfit on that didn't give us any opportunity to extract the Mickey, it's a definite DQ from me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rick did show us his chipping ability, with the back of his recovery thingy(I think it was a ball scoop) around the practice green - he almost made the 18th green with one of them - does that constitute practicing on the course. He was pretty good *BUT* Arnoldarmchewer then had a go with said scoop and was amazingly brilliant...

Having dodged an number of Rick's thinned chips around the course, he gets my sympathy vote


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

rickg said:



			So let's look at the evidence...........

> Rich asked for handicaps and full names via pm - I sent him my details and handicap (7.7)

> Rich then posts the draw with handicaps and put me down as 7, so I corrected him in the thread

> My handicap is in my signature

> on the day I wrote 8 on my card and handed it in

I think this points to overwhelming incompetence in the competition Comittee and they should all be taken to the nearest tree and hung by the neck until they are dead.

I also demand the following: 

> a full page apology in the next edition of Golf Monthly.
> automatic entry into the Hillside final
> libel damages to the tune of Â£17.43 (including costs)
> a promise that I will never have to play with Smiffy at any meets

You have 24 hours.....
If my demands are not met, then I'll scweam and scweam until I'm sick.......
I have sent a copy of this post to my solicitor and to the BBC Watchdog programme...
		
Click to expand...

  That's a DQ from me then.:thup:

I laugh in the face of solicitors, though I am a bit worried if Anne Robinson gets involved at Watchdog.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2015)

I think he has been hard done by.

"Free The Garg 1" Tee shirts available from Smiffy 

Richarts post no 528 is an admission of an admin faux pas

Think we should DQ Richart instead


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think he has been hard done by.

"Free The Garg 1" Tee shirts available from Smiffy 

Richarts post no 528 is an admission of an admin faux pas

Think we should DQ Richart instead  

Click to expand...

 Hold on his handicap is wrong on the start sheet. He could have told Vicky or Anthony, but no he told me. He gets what he deserves.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

I would like to offer my support and services to the accused and state that anyone demanding a DQ may incur a visit. 

This was a government health warning brought to you from Golf Monthly


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			I would like to offer my support and services to the accused and state that anyone demanding a DQ may incur a visit. 

This was a government health warning brought to you from Golf Monthly 

Click to expand...

 Looking for a game at Centurion Robin ?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 15, 2015)

Playing off 8 ????

Should have played off scratch as extract headline from The Huddersfield Daily Examiner indicates ....


Rick Garg from Huddersfield represents Benross as tour pro
08:33, 1 November 2014 By Mel Booth
Flown in by helicopter



http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/other-sport/rick-garg-huddersfield-represents-benross-8028063


----------



## rickg (Mar 15, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Playing off 8 ????

Should have played off scratch as extract headline from The Huddersfield Daily Examiner indicates ....


Rick Garg from Huddersfield represents Benross as tour pro
08:33, 1 November 2014 By Mel Booth
Flown in by helicopter



http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/other-sport/rick-garg-huddersfield-represents-benross-8028063

Click to expand...

Blimey Rog, I missed that article!
Does that mean I have to hand back my swindle winnings from Saturday? :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Playing off 8 ????

Should have played off scratch as extract headline from The Huddersfield Daily Examiner indicates ....


Rick Garg from Huddersfield represents Benross as tour pro
08:33, 1 November 2014 By Mel Booth
Flown in by helicopter



http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/other-sport/rick-garg-huddersfield-represents-benross-8028063

Click to expand...

Probably not thefirst time Rick has made front page of the Huddersfield Examiner....:ears:


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Playing off 8 ????

Should have played off scratch as extract headline from The Huddersfield Daily Examiner indicates ....


Rick Garg from Huddersfield represents Benross as tour pro
08:33, 1 November 2014 By Mel Booth
Flown in by helicopter



http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/other-sport/rick-garg-huddersfield-represents-benross-8028063

Click to expand...

 From Pro to 8 handicap in a year. Where did it all go wrong Rick. Was it the wine women and song ?


----------



## rickg (Mar 15, 2015)

richart said:



			From Pro to 8 handicap in a year. Where did it all go wrong Rick. Was it the wine women and song ?

Click to expand...

No, it was Centurions SSS!!!! :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 15, 2015)

Great stuff folks- really funny.  Sitting here trying to study but chuckling away to myself.  Then someone posts a news article featuring the bandit himself as a tour pro.  Glorious!!!!

:whoo::rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2015)

Given that Rick left without sorting out my Centurian invite I, reluctantly, have felt obliged to slide into the "string him up by the goolies camp"!


----------



## rickg (Mar 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Given that Rick left without sorting out my Centurian invite I, reluctantly, have felt obliged to slide into the "string him up by the goolies camp"!
		
Click to expand...

That's the final straw.....I'm starting a blog on how to get back down to pro status in a year!! :rant:






..................any tips?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2015)

rickg said:



			That's the final straw.....I'm starting a blog on how to get back down to pro status in a year!! :rant:






..................any tips? 

Click to expand...

Have a sex change


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Have a sex change 

Click to expand...

........ and don't start a blog, in never worked for Homer!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			........ and don't start a blog, in never worked for Homer!
		
Click to expand...


I read Homers blog the other day and am looking forward to the Blackmoor write up.
That's the 2nd time hes put Rickg to the sword.

We cant let him win Hillside we will never here the last of it.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			We cant let him win Hillside we will never here the last of it.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard the last of it as I don't have any desire to read anyone's blog, let alone for a competition I didn't win!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I have heard the last of it as I don't have any desire to read anyone's blog, let alone for a competition I didn't win!
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember ever saying I won! LP was the winner and a worthy one at that


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can't remember ever saying I won! LP was the winner and a worthy one at that
		
Click to expand...

I never said that you did claim to win Homer, I said that I don't want to read anyone's blog, let alone for a competition I didn't win !


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2015)

rickg said:



			> My handicap is in my signature
		
Click to expand...

Proof enough for me. :thup:



_____________________________________________

In the bag:
Some clubs

H'cap 24.7


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Proof enough for me. :thup:



_____________________________________________

In the bag:
Some clubs

H'cap 24.7
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Fancy entering some open pairs comps :whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Proof enough for me. :thup:



_____________________________________________

In the bag:
Some clubs

H'cap 24.7
		
Click to expand...

 Is that based on Burnham and Berrow ? Seems a bit low.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Is that based on Burnham and Berrow ? Seems a bit low.

Click to expand...


----------

